# Searching for Strength...C.Hill



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Thought I'd start another journal up as training is going really well lately and need to keep track of progress, plus it's good for banter and tips and tricks etc

Aiming for a strongman competition around summer time, bit of fun really and strength is shooting up so why not! Bit nervous as new to atlas stones/logs/farmers walks etc but should make some good progress in the next 5 months!

Will keep this updated with videos as I follow a few other journals and always good to see the actual lifts compared to other bodybuilding journals, keeps it interesting plus I'm pretty chuffed with some of my lifts lol

Currently sitting at 94kg(5'11) with abs showing, a little blurry but they're there lol 5 weeks into a onerip cycle with added tren ace and sus, going pretty well except for waking up every fcuking morning around 2am drenched in sweat and starving, for example this morning at bang on 2am it was like I'd jumped out a swimming pool, was completely soaked, filth, had a shower then demolished 7 weetabix and 2scoops peptopro lol still felt hungry?

Anyway will throw some vids up and anything else people wanna know!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

This was a 260kg deadlift about 6 weeks ago, was 89kg, no straps or belt just chalk.

260kg deadlift no straps or belt - YouTube

Pulled 230kg for 4 the other week, was aiming for 5 but was seeing stars at top of last rep, wasn't prepared to sacrifice form for an extra rep, keeping safe and steady.

230kg deadlift x4 - YouTube

First play with 85kg stone, done 2 sets of 5 after and I was gassed! Never realised knackering them things are! 105kg stone next!

85kg atlas stone. - YouTube

Random 252.5kg from around last November time.

252.5kg deadlift. - YouTube


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

In

Looking forward to seeing your progress mate oh and i broke the board for the atlas stones lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Great lifts mate, well done.

What is SQ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> In
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your progress mate oh and i broke the board for the atlas stones lol


You fcuker! Bet that scared ya haha I thought the 4 and 5ft platforms were coming on Monday?



Huntingground said:


> Great lifts mate, well done.
> 
> What is SQ?


Ah not great at moment, have avoided back squatting for the last 2 years due to a nasty twinge/pain I get on inside of groin. Was ok to front squat and can work upto 140kg for 6.

The last 3 weeks have switched to back squatting after properly warming up and stretching with some new techniques I've been shown, working a treat and last Sunday managed 165kg x3 with a second pause at bottom, bloody hurt! Lol should be up to 200kg+ in no time I think. Fingers crossed!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyway training tonight was rack pulls below the knee and strict bb milli press, overhead press is weak so need to work on this, 90kg log is my pb so far.

Rack pulls, nice and explosive, throwing them up.

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x5

220kg 2x5

140kg x12 these ruined me after all that lol

Milli press, nice and strict

Bar x15

40kg x10

60kg x3

70kg x3

80kg x3 last rep was pushed with legs.

90kg x2 failed last rep and 2nd needed a push from the legs.

65kg x6

Wide grip pull-ups, 2 second squeeze at top.

2x10 ouch

Dips

2x15 pause at bottom

Hyper extensions with 20kg plate, pause and squeeze at top.

3x10

No fluff exercises, just how I like it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> You fcuker! Bet that scared ya haha I thought the 4 and 5ft platforms were coming on Monday?
> 
> Ah not great at moment, have avoided back squatting for the last 2 years due to a nasty twinge/pain I get on inside of groin. Was ok to front squat and can work upto 140kg for 6.
> 
> The last 3 weeks have switched to back squatting after properly warming up and stretching with some new techniques I've been shown, working a treat and last Sunday managed 165kg x3 with a second pause at bottom, bloody hurt! Lol should be up to 200kg+ in no time I think. Fingers crossed!


Lol yeah i lifted the stone to high and sort of slam dunked it through the board.

I thought that aswell mate and same with the yolk that was meant to be there on Monday.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

in for this mate of course. some fine fine lifts there. he interesting to see how you get on as a strongman!

moved gyms? or has Hercules had a refurb


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

In mate

Always liked the look of your diet if nothing else lol

Nice dead lift too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Strong lifts.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol yeah i lifted the stone to high and sort of slam dunked it through the board.
> 
> I thought that aswell mate and same with the yolk that was meant to be there on Monday.


Haha wish I'd seen that! Time to upgrade to a bigger stone if your throwing it about like that haha



sxbarnes said:


> in for this mate of course. some fine fine lifts there. he interesting to see how you get on as a strongman!
> 
> moved gyms? or has Hercules had a refurb


Wouldn't call myself a strongman or anything lol just like lifting heavy really, never really properly trained my arms as all that gets so boring after a while lol

Yeah new gym mate! House of Gains in Colchester, beasty gym, enjoyed training at hercs but just fancied something new plus it's closer to work lol



Galaxy said:


> In mate
> 
> Always liked the look of your diet if nothing else lol
> 
> Nice dead lift too


Haha yeah diets been pretty consistent for a while now, currently-

M1- 2 scoops peptopro, 50g oats, 6 scrambled eggs with cheese. On deadlift days will throw in a bowl of 100g oats and banana.

M2- tin tuna, 100g rice, 20g mixed seeds, walnut oil

M3- 250g mince/meatballs/chicken, 100g rice, peas

M4- 3 slices burgens bread with PB, reflex instant mass shake.

TRAIN

PWO shake- 3 scoops peptopro, 50g dextrose, 75g oats, 20g glutamine

M5- 300g steak/chicken/salmon, 400g sweet potato, peas.

M6- 6 scrambled eggs, 120g oats with honey. Kills me that meal lol

Only problem is weekends I miss so many meals it's stupid lol getting there though.

Cheers going for 270 in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Legs tonight!

Back squats

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

150kg 2x3

100kg 2x3 paused at bottom

Front squat

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x8

Then was getting used to farmer walk bars, loaded 50kg in each hand and held for a minute. Then 113kg each hand and lasted 24 seconds haha need to work on that!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Bonjour @C.Hill, IN!

Didn't wanna clog up Clubbers journal...

I've been natty for nearly 8mths, had a hernia op last Monday and I look like a steaming sack of turd.

Bet you wish you'd never asked:lol:


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

IN :thumb:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

INNNNNNNN


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Bonjour @C.Hill, IN!
> 
> Didn't wanna clog up Clubbers journal...
> 
> ...


8 months! Haha nah bet you still look beast lol I had a natty stint of 5 months up until recently too! Hot some pbs though! Take it your smashing the grams in now?



mlydon said:


> IN :thumb:





TommyBananas said:


> INNNNNNNN


Good to have you! There will be more vids other than them 4 lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> 8 months! Haha nah bet you still look beast lol I had a natty stint of 5 months up until recently too! Hot some pbs though! Take it your smashing the grams in now?
> 
> l


Trust me, I don't!

Smashing the grams in? I'm not even going gym lol.

I'll be back in gym probably at the beginning of March. That'll be 6wks recovery time for my hernia op.

Started dieting properly last Monday and I'll be hitting the juice as soon as I'm back training.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Innn


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just got back from gym, events session, was pretty good. Got a 105kg stone upto a 5ft platform for first time so happy with that! Also done 5 reps of 85kg stone to 5ft platform alot quicker and easier than last week, wasn't as gassed afterwards.

Log press is still weak, couldn't get the 100kg up, cleaned it to chest no problem just haven't got the shoulder strength to drive it up, will get there though! On 3rd rep of 90kg the log started travelling behind my head!! Trying to correct it and bring it forwards but once that fcukers moving there's no stopping it lol had to bail and almost killed 2 of the lads behind me! Close call!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

are we getting any pics this year Chris?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Just got back from gym, events session, was pretty good. Got a 105kg stone upto a 5ft platform for first time so happy with that! Also done 5 reps of 85kg stone to 5ft platform alot quicker and easier than last week, wasn't as gassed afterwards.
> 
> Log press is still weak, couldn't get the 100kg up, cleaned it to chest no problem just haven't got the shoulder strength to drive it up, will get there though! On 3rd rep of 90kg the log started travelling behind my head!! Trying to correct it and bring it forwards but once that fcukers moving there's no stopping it lol had to bail and almost killed 2 of the lads behind me! Close call!


a 90kg log is still good mate especially considering you have only started strongman and the 100kg log aint to far away just a little bit more tricep power and it will be there


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Trust me, I don't!
> 
> Smashing the grams in? I'm not even going gym lol.
> 
> ...


Lazy fcuker! Yeah 6 weeks minimum mate see how it goes, don't rush it ffs lol



sxbarnes said:


> are we getting any pics this year Chris?


Pics?! Pics of what?



Stephen9069 said:


> a 90kg log is still good mate especially considering you have only started strongman and the 100kg log aint to far away just a little bit more tricep power and it will be there


Shouldn't take me long to reach it I don't think mate!

Left forearm and elbow is really sore today, keep getting a shooting pain up it which literally cripples my arm, haven't felt pain like it before! Hopefully it goes soon! Doesn't help with work!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> are we getting any pics this year Chris?


You just went FULLHOMO

View attachment 165373


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Pics?! Pics of what!


just some of present natty/non natty condition will do for now....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Short and sweet session. In and out in about 30-40mins I think! Out in the cold all day and was shattered but still smashed it!

DEADLIFTS

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x1

200kg x13 no straps

Rack pulls

140kg x12 constant tension, felt really good.

Back hyper extensions

3x15

Sorted.

Happy with the deads, one of the events im competing in has 200kg deadlift, max reps in 75 seconds, was surprised I got 13 really, especially the last one, wouldn't have done it if it wasn't for @Stephen9069. 20+ reps is the goal so still a lot of work to do!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Short and sweet session. In and out in about 30-40mins I think! Out in the cold all day and was shattered but still smashed it!
> 
> DEADLIFTS
> 
> ...


Awesome repping mate weres the video ? And 20+ reps will be more than achievable come comp time


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Video- 200kg deadlift 13 reps no straps

200kg deadlift, 13 reps - YouTube


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Left forearm is fcuked still, couldn't even peel a banana last night! Struggling to use spanners and tools today, not good. Strange cos I can grip heavy deads but not a banana? Have zero pain when arms straight? Strange? Anyway still gonna rest up today and tomorrow for events training on Sunday!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

In buddy!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RowRow said:


> In buddy!


Nice one mate, literally training twice a week at moment because of arm. As long as I don't miss deadlifts or events day I'm not too fussed lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Nice one mate, literally training twice a week at moment because of arm. As long as I don't miss deadlifts or events day I'm not too fussed lol


How did you injure ya arm?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> How did you injure ya arm?


Log pressing I think mate, last week the log went behind my head and I had to bail and let it drop, since then it's just constantly hurting, especially at night. Funnily enough the deads on Wednesday seemed to click something out n it feels a little better lol weird


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Log pressing I think mate, last week the log went behind my head and I had to bail and let it drop, since then it's just constantly hurting, especially at night. Funnily enough the deads on Wednesday seemed to click something out n it feels a little better lol weird


just give it some TLC then mate...

sounds like you've just twisted it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

EVENTS TRAINING

Was bloody hard today, done yolks and farmers walks for first time, was rocking and swaying all over the place at first until I got the technique right. Hit muscles in legs and core I never knew existed!

LOG CLEAN AND PRESS

60kg x5

80kg x1

90kg x10 first 3 went up quick, had to take breathers for last 7, upto 2-3 minute rests between last few reps, failed a few presses but got them second time. Feeling a lot stronger now.

SINGLE ARM DB CLEAN AND PRESS

30kg x5 each arm

35kg x5 each arm

ATLAS STONES 5ft platform

85kg x5 fcuking easy now, going up quick.

105kg x1 just to make sure can still do it lol

YOLKS

125kg x50metres

3x 220kg x50metres RUINED! So slow with these compared to the other lads, first time though so will surely build up!

FARMERS WALKS

113kg 3x 25metres. First time with these and was surprised I made it to be honest lol

This sort of training is a whole other game, bodybuilder look like pansies now with there biceps curls and calf raises lol love this shìt!

Thinking about going for a 272.5kg deadlift on Thursday or try get a triple out of 250, not sure yet.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

nice one mate, more vids ??


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thats what im talking about mate good work


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

yes!!!!!

IN

well done for giving the strongman a go pal, your not a "real man" till youve popped your first atlas stone up


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Feeling like a broken man today. Every where's hurting its fcuking excellent lol traps are blowing up to this kind of training I love it lol

Needed a big breakfast this morning as was starving!

.bowl of 100g oats with blueberries.

.reflex instant mass shake(600+kcals)

.2 slices PB on burgens toast

.14g bcaas watermelon flavour from extend l, very refreshing lol

Stuffed now! 2.5 hours till next meal can't wait.



Rick89 said:


> yes!!!!!
> 
> IN
> 
> well done for giving the strongman a go pal, your not a "real man" till youve popped your first atlas stone up


Yeah makes me feel like a caveman haha remember watching a video of you throwing up 160kg stone if I remember correctly? That's mental mate can't wait to get to that size!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Feeling like a broken man today. Every where's hurting its fcuking excellent lol traps are blowing up to this kind of training I love it lol
> 
> Needed a big breakfast this morning as was starving!
> 
> ...


Fat cúnt


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Fat cúnt


Haha hungry already man, not good!

Also grip is shot to bits after yesterday lol struggling to even crimp terminals onto wires lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Haha hungry already man, not good!
> 
> Also grip is shot to bits after yesterday lol struggling to even crimp terminals onto wires lol


Lol exactly same with food mate! Could eat each hour!!

Oh dear, use your teeth


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Feeling like a broken man today. Every where's hurting its fcuking excellent lol traps are blowing up to this kind of training I love it lol
> 
> Needed a big breakfast this morning as was starving!
> 
> ...


traps and back will go huge from event work pal haha

my best was 175kg atlas stone, probably struggle to get it off the ground currently though haha

keep up the good work pal, will be popping in as much as possible


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> traps and back will go huge from event work pal haha
> 
> my best was 175kg atlas stone, probably struggle to get it off the ground currently though haha
> 
> keep up the good work pal, will be popping in as much as possible


Yeah they're getting there already! Lower back is thickening up by the week, just feel broken every day haha. Off cycle now aswell so recovery won't be so great, always hit pbs off cycle though so it should be interesting!

175kg stone is stupidly strong, I can't even get the 130 on my lap lol

Anyway just getting through second meal of the day, 7 eggs, 1/4 block cheese, tin baked beans and 2 bananas, cheap easy and simple lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

13 reps at 200 for deads is pretty freaking impressive let alone 20... lol at the grip, I had much the same problem friday night and saturday...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> 13 reps at 200 for deads is pretty freaking impressive let alone 20... lol at the grip, I had much the same problem friday night and saturday...


I'll be happy to get 20+, it's definitely achievable, will neck a preworkout or some shìt next time lol

I don't wanna know you dirty fcker lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

C.Hill said:


> I'll be happy to get 20+, it's definitely achievable, will neck a preworkout or some shìt next time lol
> 
> I don't wanna know you dirty fcker lol


maybe 2 preworkouts lol... lmao yeah couldnt hold on to her so no dirty there mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> 175kg stone is stupidly strong, I can't even get the 130 on my lap lol


I think what you meant to say was yout cant get 130kg onto your lap *YET* lol it will come soon enough mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breakfast- 1kg strawberry and blueberry bio yoghurt, 1 chopped banana, reflex instant mass shake, and the standard 14g xtend bcaas to drink!












Stephen9069 said:


> I think what you meant to say was yout cant get 130kg onto your lap *YET* lol it will come soon enough mate


Very true mate! Getting there slowly!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DEADLIFTS TONIGHT WENT LIKE...

60kg x15

100kg x3

140kg x3

180kg x3

220kg x1

250kg x3  pb

200kg x5 fast and explosive

140kg x5 super fast pull, ripped every rep off the ground.

Done!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> DEADLIFTS TONIGHT WENT LIKE...
> 
> 60kg x15
> 
> ...


your form on these is superb mate... well done on the pb


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> your form on these is superb mate... well done on the pb


First 2 reps were powerful, 3rd rep the bar ground to a halt just below my hips, had to hitch the fcuker up, never done that before felt naughty haha was also strapless for the record lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> First 2 reps were powerful, 3rd rep the bar ground to a halt just below my hips, had to hitch the fcuker up, never done that before felt naughty haha was also strapless for the record lol


that's what I do with 100kg.....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> that's what I do with 100kg.....


Don't give me that what you pulling these days?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Don't give me that what you pulling these days?


haha. I rotate my big lifts still trying things out. lately been deads 160kg, rack pulls 186kg, t bar rows 120kg, Bors went up to 140kg in DEC!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Feeling good today after that 250kg x3! Just wish I'd filmed it now lol seriously juiced to try 275kg next week, think it needs to be done really.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

you sir are transforming into a beast

well done great deadlifting, 300kg this year


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> you sir are transforming into a beast
> 
> well done great deadlifting, 300kg this year


Cheers mate! Yeah I think 300kg is achievable this year! May have to wear a belt though lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate! Yeah I think 300kg is achievable this year! May have to wear a belt though lol


Thats two calls for the 300 now!

Belt, straps ,chalk ,fooking gloves!! Get it up!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

belt shmelt what are we girls??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Thats two calls for the 300 now!
> 
> Belt, straps ,chalk ,fooking gloves!! Get it up!! :thumbup1:


I will have that up by the end of the year mate! Hopefully!lol

And fcuk straps and gloves!!



Greyphantom said:


> belt shmelt what are we girls??


Haha! I don't wear about upto 260kg, I deffo will after that though I think, should help a little too!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> I will have that up by the end of the year mate! Hopefully!lol
> 
> And fcuk straps and gloves!!
> 
> Haha! I don't wear about upto 260kg, I deffo will after that though I think, should help a little too!!


Good man!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

EVENTS TRAINING

Barbell cleans, no legs, strict and explosive

40kg x10

50kg x5

60kg x5

70kg x5

LOG CLEAN AND PRESS

50kg x5

60kg x5

80kg x2

90kg x3

100kg fail

ATLAS STONES

85kg x5

105kg x3

130kg fail, couldn't even get it on my lap this week.

YOLK WALK

Can't remember weights but was lighter than last week, few 25metre lengths working on tekkers.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> EVENTS TRAINING
> 
> Barbell cleans, no legs, strict and explosive
> 
> ...


All looks good to me mate. That extra strength will come.

Are you adding extra carbs in diet (if that is possible) to get more strength...?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> All looks good to me mate. That extra strength will come.
> 
> Are you adding extra carbs in diet (if that is possible) to get more strength...?


Yeah as much as I can really lol today's food has been

M1- 6 eggs, 4 burgens bread, 2 bananas

TRAIN

M2- reflex instant mass shake, +40g dextrose.

M3- 6 chicken goujons, 1 large battered cod, large chips.

M4- 1/2 big rhubarb pie, reflex instant mass shake

M5- 350g sirloin steak, 500g sweet potato, cheese, peas

M6- Big Mac burger, mcflurry, banana lol

M7- Feeling pretty full so will be lazy and have another mass shake I reckon lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah as much as I can really lol today's food has been
> 
> M1- 6 eggs, 4 burgens bread, 2 bananas
> 
> ...


Thats some eating lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah as much as I can really lol today's food has been
> 
> M1- 6 eggs, 4 burgens bread, 2 bananas
> 
> ...


haha. we know you'll never get fat so get as much in.

day before training try to get 120g oats in before bed... should give ya extra energy


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FÚCK YEAH DEADLIFT DAY!

60kg x5

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x5

220kg x1

 270kg x1 PB!!  Went up fcuking easy tbh, literally flew up. Should have loaded 275/280 up! Plenty of time for that though!

180kg x12

Home time!

Over the fcuking moon with that 270!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> FÚCK YEAH DEADLIFT DAY!
> 
> 60kg x5
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> FÚCK YEAH DEADLIFT DAY!
> 
> 60kg x5
> 
> ...


Awesome pulling mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Im still buzzing from it mate haha was a powerful pull, even if I do say so myself lol haven't been that psyched up and 'in the zone' as that before, was crazy

Diet today has been-

M1- 5 weetabix, reflex instant mass shake, 1x medley bar

M2- uncle Ben Chinese rice pack, tin tuna, handful mixed seeds, Mayo, 2 tbls walnut oil

M3- 4 slices burgens, 4 eggs, tin baked beans, banana, 500ml choc milk.

M4- Reflex instant mass shake, medley bar.

TRAIN

M5- instant mass shake, 40g dextrose, medley bar.

M6- 12 chicken goujons, 1/4 big bag oven chips, peas.

M7- 4 slices burgens, fcuk load of peanut butter, 500g Greek yoghurt, 100g blueberries.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Have you started on the Reese's yet mate??

View attachment 166270


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Have you started on the Reese's yet mate??
> 
> View attachment 166270


No but I will tomorrow haha! That will Deffo help me reach the 300kg!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SHOULDERS/FLUFF

Bb clean and press

40kg x5

60kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x3

100kg x2 pb 

Strict milli press

80kg x7

60kg x8

Seated DB press

20kg x12

27.5kg x9

32.5kg x6

Strict Viking press

20kg each side/ 4 sets fill failure

Db laterals

Run the rack 7.5-17.5kg up and down again no rest, 8 reps each weight, 10 sets in total.

Facepulls

4x15-20

Some quick triceps cable work. Boring.

Sorted!

Happy with 100kg clean and press! Cleaning it up was hard, took 2 attempts for the first rep, really had to power it up and get under it. Just need to transfer that press over to the log now!

Still buzzing about that 270 haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Diet today-

M1- 5 weetabix, instant mass shake, 2 medley bars

M2- 2 tins rice pudding lol, 2x burgens pb on toast

M3- 250g mince beef, 130g dry weight rice, broccoli, sauce

M4- 2x burgens toast with honey, instant mass shake

TRAIN

M5- reflex instant mass shake, 2 bananas

M6- 10 meatballs, 100g spaghetti, sauce, peas

M7- tin tuna, handful mixed seeds, Mayo, 2 tbls walnut oil, 25g whey, 200ml full fat milk.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Diet today-
> 
> M1- 5 weetabix, instant mass shake, 2 medley bars
> 
> ...


love those mini weetabix with choc chips in . nice! 

I've actually got into arms now and its not all boring. the best is close grip chins and heavy db pullups for tris too. love em


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

EVENTS TRAINING

LOG PRESS

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg xfail again!! I can get reps out of a 100kg bb but not a log? Very frustrating.

ATLAS STONES

85kg x5 5ft platform

105kg x1 5ft platform

115kg x1 4ft platform

130kg x1 4ft platform  very happy with this.

FARMERS WALKS

Lowered the weight with these today and worked on form.

63kg x50 metres. Was literally sprinting with these lol pointless.

83kg 6 lengths of 25 metres. Felt good and controlled, was panting by the end though lol

103kg 2 lengths 25metres. Getting more comfortable with these now, need a quicker start though!

WIDEGRIP PULL-UPS

30 reps.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> EVENTS TRAINING
> 
> LOG PRESS
> 
> ...


nice work Chris. have you noticed your body adapting to this sort of training. should be getting thicker I presume...


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

The log press will come mate time to drop the weight and start hitting 90kg for sets and reps the barbell is completely different to a log start hitting the upper chest and tris mate.

Looks like a good session overall mate and definitely getting stronger.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice sesh


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> nice work Chris. have you noticed your body adapting to this sort of training. should be getting thicker I presume...


Oh yes definitely especially around my lower and mid back, thickening up nicely.



Stephen9069 said:


> The log press will come mate time to drop the weight and start hitting 90kg for sets and reps the barbell is completely different to a log start hitting the upper chest and tris mate.
> 
> Looks like a good session overall mate and definitely getting stronger.


100% mate Gonna do some rep work tomorrow with it, thinking 75kg 6x3 then drop to 50kg 3x10.

Wasn't too bad, nothing special just need to work on my farmers/yoke walks more.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Oh yes definitely especially around my lower and mid back, thickening up nicely.
> 
> 100% mate Gonna do some rep work tomorrow with it, thinking 75kg 6x3 then drop to 50kg 3x10.
> 
> Wasn't too bad, nothing special just need to work on my farmers/yoke walks more.


thats still some good lifting mate considering you havent been at it long definitely a strong mofo lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

In before 300kg deadlift.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> thats still some good lifting mate considering you havent been at it long definitely a strong mofo lol


Getting there mate, it's annoying because it's been 2 weeks since I last jabbed and everyone that I train with there 5-7 weeks into sus and deca cycle and it's all started kicking in for them haha



Wasp said:


> In before 300kg deadlift.


It won't be long hopefully mate! Going for 275 next week I think! Pretty sure I could pull 280 but been advised to take it easy.

Only been awake 1.5 hours as got day off haha, smashed a huge breakfast though.

.5 scrambled eggs, 3 slices burgens toast, tin baked beans. Reflex instant mass shake with extra 40g oats and a banana! In a food coma now ready to get back in bed haha.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BIT OF EVERYTHING

SANDBAG CARRY

95kg sandbag x15 metres - 10 lengths.

FRONT SQUAT - 1 second pause at bottom, nice and deep, big drive up.

60kg x10

80kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x5

60kg x12

FACEPULLS

Increasing weight each set upto full stack.

4x15-12

HIGH INCLINE DB PRESS, hammer grip(palms facing), Slow negative, pause at bottom, pressing from dead stop.

25kg dbs x15,15,12,9

VIKING PRESS

40kg x10

60kg x8

80kg x8

90kg x5

Sorted! 20 minute speed walk home.

First time proper playing with the sandbag, was bloody hard to be honest, getting it up is the hardest part. Felt really good though, was sweating buckets after 10 lengths haha

Didn't go too heavy with front squats today as knees are a little tender from farmers and stones yesterday plus the sandbag weakened them a little lol

Feeling good!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

95kg sandbag carry

95kg sandbag carry - YouTube

Not sure what was wrong with last link lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Strong cúnt! 

Love your diet mate, always sounds proper nice!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Strong cúnt!
> 
> Love your diet mate, always sounds proper nice!!


Getting there!

Yeah was a big breakfast haha been lazy with food today, quick meals lol the rest of the day looked like-

TRAINING

M2- PWO shake(50p/100c)

M3- chicken kievs, 400g new potatoes with butter and herbs

M4- 6 weetabix, 50g whey blend

M5- 1.5 tins tuna, 1/4 cucumber, Mayo, 3 slices burgens.

M6- 6 scrambled egg, 25g cheese

M7- 125g oats, milk, 80g blueberries, just starting this now!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Whole back is in pieces today! Never felt this broken haha bloody deadlifts tomorrow aswell! Thinking deficit deadlifts, 230kg 6 sets of 3 reps, focusing on the explosiveness of the pull, deficit training should help with the initial pull off the ground. 300kg I'm coming for you!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Doing really well, you've got some power


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Whole back is in pieces today! Never felt this broken haha bloody deadlifts tomorrow aswell! Thinking deficit deadlifts, 230kg 6 sets of 3 reps, focusing on the explosiveness of the pull, deficit training should help with the initial pull off the ground. 300kg I'm coming for you!!


back must be strengthening up! wheyhey!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah it's all coming together now! Just wanna get back on cycle now haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah it's all coming together now! Just wanna get back on cycle now haha


we already thought you were ...


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah it's all coming together now! Just wanna get back on cycle now haha


lol when are you going back on ?

i reckon you will pull 300kg before August easily mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> we already thought you were ...


Ran Onerip with extra tren ace and sus for 6 weeks, tapered/cruised on 250mg sus for 2 weeks and know been 2.5 weeks since last jab so will be a little bit floating around still maybe lol



Stephen9069 said:


> lol when are you going back on ?
> 
> i reckon you will pull 300kg before August easily mate.


As soon as I get some money haha will have a few more weeks off then run sus and deca I think, never tried deca, loved NPP before though.

I hope so! 2 weeks will smash 280, then have 4-6 weeks working with high number triples then whack 290kg on and hope for the best lol 300 by end of year 100% it's gotta happen. Gonna need some more body weight quick!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Ran Onerip with extra tren ace and sus for 6 weeks, tapered/cruised on 250mg sus for 2 weeks and know been 2.5 weeks since last jab so will be a little bit floating around still maybe lol
> 
> As soon as I get some money haha will have a few more weeks off then run sus and deca I think, never tried deca, loved NPP before though.
> 
> I hope so! 2 weeks will smash 280, then have 4-6 weeks working with high number triples then whack 290kg on and hope for the best lol 300 by end of year 100% it's gotta happen. Gonna need some more body weight quick!


get those calories down you mate and you will be pulling more than 300kg by the end of the year easily


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> get those calories down you mate and you will be pulling more than 300kg by the end of the year easily


That would be amazing haha I mean that WILL be amazing! Deadlift day tomorrow can't wait! You training tomorrow?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like your style Mr C.Hill

beast in the making for sure


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> That would be amazing haha I mean that WILL be amazing! Deadlift day tomorrow can't wait! You training tomorrow?


i should be mate got an easy chest and heavy tri's day to do before deadlifting thursday.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I like your style Mr C.Hill
> 
> beast in the making for sure


Haha cheers mate wouldn't go that far lol, current goals are 300kg deadlift, 160kg atlas stone and a measly 100kg log haha hopefully have the log up this Sunday!



Stephen9069 said:


> i should be mate got an easy chest and heavy tri's day to do before deadlifting thursday.


150kg close grip bench?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Haha cheers mate wouldn't go that far lol, current goals are 300kg deadlift, 160kg atlas stone and a measly 100kg log haha hopefully have the log up this Sunday!
> 
> 150kg close grip bench?


no focusing on reps got 6 sets 3 reps of 120kg on Monday got to 6 sets of 2 on 120kg tomorrow, aiming for 200kg close grip by the end of the year


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Deffo King of the Hill atm...

Keep it going lad...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DEADLIFT DAY!

Should have stayed at home and rested tbh, wasn't feeling one bit, just feel drained and sluggish today, still had a go and worked with triples, not as successful as I would have liked but better than nothing.

Deadlift

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x2

230kg x3

230kg x3

220kg x3

190kg x3

190kg x3

180kg x3

2nd set of 230 felt like 260 lol had to drop the weight. Wasn't as explosive as I'd liked.

Tri-set

Wide grip pull-ups x6

Wide grip high to low rows x15

Rope straight arm pulldowns x12

Ran through 3 times. Fcuking hurt lol

Seated close grip low row

3x12-15 mega strict.

Sorted!

Need sleep!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Resting up until Sunday now, feeling pretty rundown today, appetite is low and feeling very tired and drained. Still annoyed with yesterday's deads.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

So no training for the last few days, got a bloody painful abscess under my teeth at the back, painkillers and antibiotics are helping clear it up, can't even let my tongue touch my teeth its agony! Literally been living off of rice pudding lol no chewing just straight down the hatch! Anyway Gonna try a light gym session soon, probs not the best idea but I'm bored out of my mind!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> So no training for the last few days, got a bloody painful abscess under my teeth at the back, painkillers and antibiotics are helping clear it up, can't even let my tongue touch my teeth its agony! Literally been living off of rice pudding lol no chewing just straight down the hatch! Anyway Gonna try a light gym session soon, probs not the best idea but I'm bored out of my mind!


you giving events a miss then today mate ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> So no training for the last few days, got a bloody painful abscess under my teeth at the back, painkillers and antibiotics are helping clear it up, can't even let my tongue touch my teeth its agony! Literally been living off of rice pudding lol no chewing just straight down the hatch! Anyway Gonna try a light gym session soon, probs not the best idea but I'm bored out of my mind!


stick an pin in the fcuker


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> you giving events a miss then today mate ?


Yes mate, just got back from the gym! Had a really good session after I dosed up!



MRSTRONG said:


> stick an pin in the fcuker


Fcuk that haha!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RANDOM UPPER SESH

Hammer curl superset d handle tricep pulldowns

12.5kg/half stack x15

15kg/3/4 stack x15

17.5kg/full stack x10-12

Log press

Log(50kg) x15,13,9,6

Underhand bb row superset Yates row

60kg x15/15

80kg x15/11

90kg x12/7 dropset 60kg x10/8

Supported bb front raise superset side laterals

Bb x12/7.5kg x15 3 sets

Incline DB press superset facepulls

25kg x15/top stack x20

30kg x13/ 1.5 stack x15

35kg x10/full stack x12 + 5 forced

Underhand wide pulldowns, 2 Second squeeze at bottom

40kg 4x15-12

Sorted! Lovely Sunday morning pump session! Was nice to hit higher reps for a change, time to try and smash some food!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Had the last week off training due to tooth infection and just needed a rest tbh. Back today for events training, nothing special, worked upto 220kg yoke and a 95kg/115kg sandbag carry for 25 metres, dropped the 115kg bag halfway back, was fcuked, scraped my arm pretty bad, need to work on cardio majorly.

Good news is i picked up some gear for my next cycle 

Running 500mg organon sus, 500mg AP deca, 50mg oxys ed. Time to make some gains! First time running deca and oxys aswell, hoping the orals don't kill my appetite!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PUSH DAY!

Clean and press(each rep from floor)

40kg x10

60kg x5

70kg 6 sets of 5. Gassed after these lol

High incline DB press

20kg x15

25kg x15

30kg x11

Strict Viking press

20kg each side

4 sets of 10-8

Db side raises

7.5/10/12.5/15kg x12 reps

Cable flies

Top stack 3x20/15 big squeeze

Then loads of random machine pressing with a few mates lol was there about 1.5 hours all in all lol

Diet today has been-

.120g oats, banana, 50g whey

.120g rice(dry weight), 175g chicken, broccoli, walnut oil

.packet uncle bens rice, tin tuna, walnut oil, Apple

TRAIN

.50g whey, 60g dextrose

.10 chicken goujons, fcuk loads of chips, tin baked beans

.8 bacon rashers, 4 slices burgens, cheese

.50g whey, 2 tbls peanut butter

GAINS!!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BEASTY BACK DAY

DEADLIFTS

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x3

180kg x3

220kg x3

240kg x3

255kg x1

140kg x5

TYRE FLIPS

400kg x4 

FARMERS WALKS

63kg 4x20 metres

83kg 4x20 metres

63kg 2x20 metres

Underhand barbell row

60kg x15

80kg x15

100kg x12

Sorted!!

Felt like a zombie all day at work, so drained and tired, aching all over. Still downed a redbull and drove to gym to see what would happen, wasn't expecting much but after a few warm up sets of deads I felt alive and powerful lol 240 for 3 was really easy, should have made it 250 again or 255 for a PB triple.

Was gonna do some farmers walks but someone left a 400kg tyre in the way so thought I'd move it, first time doing these and was quite surprised how well it went up, videoed the other 3 reps but camera cut short at last rep, still working on technique so will nail these next week!

Farmers walks I kept the weight low but enough to make it challenging, still getting the feel for these and working on technique, felt a lot more comfortable.

Then some fluffy rows, All in all a good session!

Diet wasn't great today-

.50g whey, tbls walnut oil, 4 slices burgens with honey.

.4 slices burgens with loads of peanut butter, 2 yoghurts.

.packet of uncle bens rice, tin tuna, handful mixed seeds.

TRAIN

.reflex instant mass shake

.250g mince beef, 100g pasta, onions and garlic and shìt.

.Probably 6 scrambled eggs with cheese and a pint of milk!!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> BEASTY BACK DAY
> 
> DEADLIFTS
> 
> ...


Heres a link to that deadlift routine mate

http://ironmillstrong.com/review-of-magnussonortmayer-deadlift-program/


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Heres a link to that deadlift routine mate
> 
> Review of Magnusson/Ortmayer Deadlift Program | Ironmill Strong


Nice mate, cheers. So the percentages are worked out from your projected max? So if I want say 290/300kg in 12 weeks time I'll work from that? My 1RM is 270 and I know I could have done 275 that day. Is that right?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Nice mate, cheers. So the percentages are worked out from your projected max? So if I want say 290/300kg in 12 weeks time I'll work from that? My 1RM is 270 and I know I could have done 275 that day. Is that right?


If you were to run it off of a 290kg projected max it would be:

*WEEK 1*

4 sets x 4 reps - 202.5kg

2 sets x 2 reps - 232.5kg

1 set x 8 reps - 202.5kg

*WEEK 2*

4 sets x 4 reps - 202.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 232.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 260kg

1 set x 8 reps - 202.5kg

*WEEK 3 *

4 sets x 4 reps - 207.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 237.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 265kg

1 set x 8 reps - 207.5kg

*WEEK 4 *

No deadlifting, assistance work only

*WEEK 5*

4 sets x 4 reps - 207.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 237.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 265kg

1 set x 8 reps - 207.5kg

*WEEK 6*

4 sets x 4 reps - 212.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 242.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 270kg

1 set x 8 reps - 212.5kg

*WEEK 7*

4 sets x 4 reps - 217.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 247.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 275kg

1 set x 8 reps - 217.5kg

*WEEK 8*

Rest, assistance only

*WEEK 9*

4 sets x 4 reps - 217.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 247.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 275kg

1 set x 8 reps - 217.5kg

*WEEK 10*

4 sets x 4 reps - 222.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 252.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 280kg

1 set x 8 reps - 222.5kg

*WEEK 11*

4 sets x 4 reps - 227.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 257.5kg

1 set x 2 reps - 285kg

1 set x 8 reps - 227.5kg

*WEEK 12 *

Test your 1 RM

If you fail a week redo the week before

Heres a better link mate:

TESTOSTERONE NATION | Magnusson/ Ortmayer Deadlift Routine - Page 1


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

@Stephen9069 thankyou very much! Looks daunting! Makes me a little nervous and excited reading it haha couldn't imagine week 11 pulling 285kg for a double!! Think I'm gonna have to give this a go mate! Starting next week!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Can I start at week 2? First week looks pretty easy.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> @Stephen9069 thankyou very much! Looks daunting! Makes me a little nervous and excited reading it haha couldn't imagine week 11 pulling 285kg for a double!! Think I'm gonna have to give this a go mate! Starting next week!


Not a problem mate it is hard but just stick with it and if you look from about week 6 your going to start pulling PB's lol but at the end your will smash that 300kg


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Can I start at week 2? First week looks pretty easy.


lol i would just run it from the beginning mate because the weight starts increasing from week 3 and it gives you a chance to get a feel for it plus it gets hard really quick.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol i would just run it from the beginning mate because the weight starts increasing from week 3 and it gives you a chance to get a feel for it plus it gets hard really quick.


Good idea man, looking forward to it! Pbs all over the place!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Stephen9069 said:


> If you were to run it off of a 290kg projected max it would be:
> 
> *WEEK 1*
> 
> ...


this looks cool. will give this a go myself


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> this looks cool. will give this a go myself


Its a good routine mate this helped me push to 300kg


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

5 days into cycle and appetite has taken a big dive today, getting worried lol hope it returns! Been force feeding all morning and feel like shít, gotta be the oxys as was a rest day yesterday and was in bed for 10.15!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> 5 days into cycle and appetite has taken a big dive today, getting worried lol hope it returns! Been force feeding all morning and feel like shít, gotta be the oxys as was a rest day yesterday and was in bed for 10.15!


maybe just use on training days as a pick up mate...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> maybe just use on training days as a pick up mate...


Got home from work and 'utilised some herbs' shall I say and yeah problem solved, literally laying here so full I feel like I'm dying lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm on Oxy's atm and all I wanna do is eat :[


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> 5 days into cycle and appetite has taken a big dive today, getting worried lol hope it returns! Been force feeding all morning and feel like shít, gotta be the oxys as was a rest day yesterday and was in bed for 10.15!


Gold Top x 4 pints

Whey x 8 scoops

Lol

Hope it clears up mate


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Gold Top x 4 pints
> 
> Whey x 8 scoops
> 
> ...


milk, oats, banana's, whey, peanut butter bang that in a blender. usually sorts me out when my appetite is **** lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm on Oxy's atm and all I wanna do is eat :[


Ah mate dbol annihilated my appetite was afraid this might happen, still got quite a bit of food down me today just a few meals were scraps, normal people portions lol I'll crack on though I want the full oxy experience lol



R0BLET said:


> Gold Top x 4 pints
> 
> Whey x 8 scoops
> 
> ...


One step ahead of you mate got my blender in my bag for work tomorrow with peanut butter, chocolate whey, oats and bananas haha! Great minds!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Ah mate dbol annihilated my appetite was afraid this might happen, still got quite a bit of food down me today just a few meals were scraps, normal people portions lol I'll crack on though I want the full oxy experience lol
> 
> One step ahead of you mate got my blender in my bag for work tomorrow with peanut butter, chocolate whey, oats and bananas haha! Great minds!


Haha! Good man. Few of those tomorrow you can hit 4-5k cals lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

My mate has the same problem with orals, kills appetite.

Nothing stops me from eating, wish it would sometimes, I'm a greedy fat fvcker lol.

Just drop the orals @C.Hill, defeating the whole purpose if you can't get in the kcals!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> My mate has the same problem with orals, kills appetite.
> 
> Nothing stops me from eating, wish it would sometimes, I'm a greedy fat fvcker lol.
> 
> Just drop the orals @C.Hill, defeating the whole purpose if you can't get in the kcals!


Woke up a new man today! Smashed loads of food down already, feeling really good, looked a lot fuller this morning too. Only 6 days in at 100mg oxys, also jabbed 2ml organon sus Sunday and yesterday with 1ml deca each time, so 1g sus and 500mg deca too.

Can't wait to smash legs tonight, front squats, speed yoke runs and tired drags! Will throw some hammy work in too if I have the energy! Also it's payday so can order some wrist straps and knee sleeves woop! Getting serious now lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Woke up a new man today! Smashed loads of food down already, feeling really good, looked a lot fuller this morning too. Only 6 days in at 100mg oxys, also jabbed 2ml organon sus Sunday and yesterday with 1ml deca each time, so 1g sus and 500mg deca too.
> 
> Can't wait to smash legs tonight, front squats, speed yoke runs and tired drags! Will throw some hammy work in too if I have the energy! Also it's payday so can order some wrist straps and knee sleeves woop! Getting serious now lol


Dont forget to get a solid belt aswell mate then your good to go lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

.....and some gloves


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LEG DAY!

Paused Front squats

60kg 2x5

100kg 2x5

120kg x5

140kg x3

175kg Yoke walk run back 35kg tyre drag

6x25 metres these fcuked me up, kept the rests down to 3 mins max.

Db lunges

20kg each hand, 2x25 metres

Leg extension superset laying ham curls

10kg each leg, 3x15

Seated calf raise

40kg 5x15 CALVES ON FIRE!!!

Sorted!

Lovely fun session! Front squats felt good, paused too long on the 1st rep of 140, 3 reps was all I had, really had to grind the 3rd one out.

Nothing to heavy with yoke as still trying to get technique solid. By the 3rd set my legs have a mind of there own wobbling all over the place, still kept it tight and didn't drop it.

First time doing tyre drags, didn't load it but was tough enough after squats, mainly working on conditioning, trying different depths when pulling it, gassed me out big time felt sick as anything after 6 lengths.

Db lunges was a stupid idea. Lungs wanted to explode and was only a short distance lol

Good session! Calf raises were disgusting, big squeeze each time, filth.

Diet today-

.bowl of 120g oats, banana, honey, 50g whey.

.4 slices burgens, fcuk loads of peanut butter and choc spread, amazing combination!

.120g rice, tin tuna, cucumber, handful mixed seeds, half a pack of cookies.

TRAIN

.shake, 55gP/100gC/3gF

.Big fat Chinese!!

.6 eggs, half block cheese.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

400kg tyre flip

400kg tyre flip - YouTube

4 reps in total, first time doing these so experimenting with different grips, shoes were absolute shíte, slipping all over the place. Need someone to show me how to do these properly next time.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

175kg yoke run back tyre drag, 25metres each way

175kg yoke / tyre drag - YouTube

This was the 3rd set, 1st 2 sets I was sitting alot lower when dragging tyre back but back pumps got quite bad, felt good though!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> 400kg tyre flip
> 
> 400kg tyre flip - YouTube
> 
> 4 reps in total, first time doing these so experimenting with different grips, shoes were absolute shíte, slipping all over the place. Need someone to show me how to do these properly next time.


think I'd do my back in on that!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> 175kg yoke run back tyre drag, 25metres each way
> 
> 175kg yoke / tyre drag - YouTube
> 
> This was the 3rd set, 1st 2 sets I was sitting alot lower when dragging tyre back but back pumps got quite bad, felt good though!


good work there mate!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> .....and some gloves


Lol if he turns up with gloves he better bring his purse and lipstick aswell.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> 175kg yoke run back tyre drag, 25metres each way
> 
> 175kg yoke / tyre drag - YouTube
> 
> This was the 3rd set, 1st 2 sets I was sitting alot lower when dragging tyre back but back pumps got quite bad, felt good though!


 Very strong mate.

On the tyre flip you need to get a little lower mate take some of the pressure off of your biceps.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol if he turns up with gloves he better bring his purse and lipstick aswell.


I think there's a Christmas gift set!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You will never see me in gloves lol



Stephen9069 said:


> Very strong mate.
> 
> On the tyre flip you need to get a little lower mate take some of the pressure off of your biceps.


Good idea. Been looking at videos on YouTube, will nail them next week!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> You will never see me in gloves lol
> 
> Good idea. Been looking at videos on YouTube, will nail them next week!


callasuses for life!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> You will never see me in gloves lol
> 
> Good idea. Been looking at videos on YouTube, will nail them next week!


Yeah you need to get the top edge of the tyre to dig into your upper chest/shoulders then use your legs to get it up.

Tyre and stones are bicep breakers lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> callasuses for life!


lol couldn't agree more but my lass has a slightly different opinion.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol couldn't agree more but my lass has a slightly different opinion.


gives me something to do instead of picking my nose


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just got home from dentist after being put under to have a few teeth out, best feeling in the world! Love it haha feel like I'm a teenager again lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah boy just got home and all my knee and elbow sleeves and wrist wraps have arrived! Game on!

Also purchased this cheeky little beauty for when I need a boost! @Stephen9069


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Which knee & elbow sleeves + wrist wraps did you get?












Hercules knee sleeves

Strengthshop elbow sleeves(as recommended by some wise dude on here lol)

Brace blu wrist straps

Should help a lot!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah boy just got home and all my knee and elbow sleeves and wrist wraps have arrived! Game on!
> 
> Also purchased this cheeky little beauty for when I need a boost! @Stephen9069


tried the nose tork last year. if its too close it knocks your brains out, too far away it has no effect.

perhaps my arms are the wrong size?

be interested in how you get on with it


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah boy just got home and all my knee and elbow sleeves and wrist wraps have arrived! Game on!
> 
> Also purchased this cheeky little beauty for when I need a boost! @Stephen9069


lol nose torque is brutal, thats you good to go mate full steam ahead now for comp time.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> tried the nose tork last year. if its too close it knocks your brains out, too far away it has no effect.
> 
> perhaps my arms are the wrong size?
> 
> be interested in how you get on with it


Stuck it right under my father in laws nose after he strapped himself to the bar attempting a deadlift PB lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Hercules knee sleeves
> 
> Strengthshop elbow sleeves(as recommended by some wise dude on here lol)
> 
> ...


Whats that next to your wrist wraps ?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Stephen9069 said:


> Stuck it right under my father in laws nose after he strapped himself to the bar attempting a deadlift PB lol


Right. Blows my brains out it is then!! :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Stuck it right under my father in laws nose after he strapped himself to the bar attempting a deadlift PB lol


Haha yeah done that to the Mrs and few mates haha blew there head off! Eyes all bloodshot and watering lmao



Stephen9069 said:


> Whats that next to your wrist wraps ?


Those are my 'deadlift socks' lmao, to help the bar slide up my shins, tbh thought they would have been slightly padded but no lol.

DEADLIFTS TONIGHT!!! First week of my Ortmayer deadlift routine! Excited! Wanna flip that 500kg tyre tonight aswell!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Haha yeah done that to the Mrs and few mates haha blew there head off! Eyes all bloodshot and watering lmao
> 
> Those are my 'deadlift socks' lmao, to help the bar slide up my shins, tbh thought they would have been slightly padded but no lol.
> 
> DEADLIFTS TONIGHT!!! First week of my Ortmayer deadlift routine! Excited! Wanna flip that 500kg tyre tonight aswell!


Professional! :thumb:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Hercules knee sleeves
> 
> Strengthshop elbow sleeves(as recommended by some wise dude on here lol)
> 
> ...


The deadlift socks look good mate I use football socks but these might get the bar up better


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DEADLIFTS!

Well today's session really kicked my arsè, first day of the Ortmayer programme, was a lot tougher than it looks on paper, I'm wrecked after 7 working sets!

Warm ups

60kg x10

100kg x3

140kg x3

180kg x2

Working sets

202.5kg 4x4, didn't feel too bad, tougher by the 4th set, fatigue setting in already.

232.5kg 2x2, 2nd set felt like 270 lol last rep was a slow drive up compared to the other sets.

202.5kg x8, fcuking hell by 5th rep I was gassed, didn't stop, had too many people watching lol had to really grind the last 3 out, shins and knees are bleeding like crazy lol lovely reps though and back feels huge!

Was wiped out after that, had to sit down for 10 minutes to stop me throwing my gains up! Absolute killer, dreading next week now, all that but with 260kg for a double! Fuuuuuu?k!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> DEADLIFTS!
> 
> Well today's session really kicked my arsè, first day of the Ortmayer programme, was a lot tougher than it looks on paper, I'm wrecked after 7 working sets!
> 
> ...


haha sounds cool. I like this sort of sh1t. my back played up on deads today.

think I'll start a tad lighter than I was going to on this programme...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> haha sounds cool. I like this sort of sh1t. my back played up on deads today.
> 
> think I'll start a tad lighter than I was going to on this programme...


It's not cool lol I've been holding back vomiting for the last 1.5 hours lol still haven't eaten just about managed to sip a shake of 50g whey and 50g dextrose, feel absolutely awful right now lol seriously dreading next week.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> It's not cool lol I've been holding back vomiting for the last 1.5 hours lol still haven't eaten just about managed to sip a shake of 50g whey and 50g dextrose, feel absolutely awful right now lol seriously dreading next week.


if you're struggling I got no fcuking chance! take it easy dude...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PUSH SESSION

AXEL CLEAN + PRESS

35kg x5

55kg x5

75kg x5

95kg x2 as a tester

95kg x3 got a video

75kg 2x5

STRICT VIKING PRESS

40kg x6

80kg x6

100kg 3x5

HIGH INCLINE DB PRESS

30kg 4x8-6 super controlled

OVERHEAD TRICEP EXTENSION SUPERSET ROPE PUSHDOWN

4 sets 20-15 reps

Sorted!

Lovely session, overhead pressing is finally starting to make progress.

Video of 95kg x3

Axel clean and press 95kg x3 - YouTube

Diet today-

.500ml full fat milk, 30g whey, 75g oats, banana, tbls walnut oil

.2x Chicken and sweetcorn sarnie, 2x ham and cheese sarnie, 250ml choc milk.

.tin tuna, 100g rice, tbls walnut oil

.2 bananas, 2 slices burgens with PB.

TRAIN

.3 chicken keivs, half a bag of wedges, tin baked beans

.well it's Friday and I'm blazing so will be a lot of kcals!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

making that look easy mate...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:
 

> making that look easy mate...


Was surprised how easy I found it tbh mate I'm usually shìt at overhead stuff lol I reckon it's the wrist wraps! Haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

2 weeks into cycle and noticing it now, woke up looking full and feeling powerful. Had a constant lob on all day too despite splitting the Mrs twice before I went out its bloody stupid lol shins are destroyed from deads, need shin pads I think with all this heavy volume. Can't wait to pull 260 for a double next week, sounds surreal but I'm confident it will go up!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> 2 weeks into cycle and noticing it now, woke up looking full and feeling powerful. Had a constant lob on all day too despite splitting the Mrs twice before I went out its bloody stupid lol shins are destroyed from deads, need shin pads I think with all this heavy volume. Can't wait to pull 260 for a double next week, sounds surreal but I'm confident it will go up!


Looks like your loving all this new training style mate and sounds like you're becoming a bit rapey 

How's is fatherhood treating you anyway? All good I hope


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 2 weeks into cycle and noticing it now, woke up looking full and feeling powerful. Had a constant lob on all day too despite splitting the Mrs twice before I went out its bloody stupid lol shins are destroyed from deads, need shin pads I think with all this heavy volume. Can't wait to pull 260 for a double next week, sounds surreal but I'm confident it will go up!


Why buy shin pads. Just use knee sleeves and that will save you money.

I bought knee sleeves from strength shop and use them when I deadlift as well as squatting


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> 2 weeks into cycle and noticing it now, woke up looking full and feeling powerful. Had a constant lob on all day too despite splitting the Mrs twice before I went out its bloody stupid lol shins are destroyed from deads, need shin pads I think with all this heavy volume. Can't wait to pull 260 for a double next week, sounds surreal but I'm confident it will go up!


that's the spirit mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Looks like your loving all this new training style mate and sounds like you're becoming a bit rapey
> 
> How's is fatherhood treating you anyway? All good I hope


I really am mate, good solid functional training, grip is solid now lol, think my body responds better to this style training than fcuk loads of reps.

Loving mate, nothing beats it! He's a funny little sod, 16 months old now and running all over the place eating whatever he can lol



Ahal84 said:


> Why buy shin pads. Just use knee sleeves and that will save you money.
> 
> I bought knee sleeves from strength shop and use them when I deadlift as well as squatting


Not a bad idea to be fair. I do slam the bar up my shins though so as long as they're thin enough to keep bar close to body they'll be worth it, help sliding up too lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I really am mate, good solid functional training, grip is solid now lol, think my body responds better to this style training than fcuk loads of reps.
> 
> Loving mate, nothing beats it! He's a funny little sod, 16 months old now and running all over the place eating whatever he can lol
> 
> l


Sounds like it's going to plan then 

Haha, defo mini you then  great aren't they! My youngest turns 6 in 2 weeks. Time flies


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Found 2 Norma test e amps and 3 baltic sus amps whilst digging around in my box last night! Well happy haha also found an opened sealed vial of original prochem tren ace from 2013! Not sure what to do with it anyone want?lol

Feel broken today, should have rested yesterday but went down the gym for events training, wasn't feeling it at all.

Started with Yoke for 25 metres. Managed 135kg for a run, then it was bumped up to 240kg which was too heavy for me, lower back still not recovered from deads and clean and presses Friday, kept dropping it and pulled something in my left quad, feels very tender today.

Anyway went inside and done some shoulder rehab work with cables and Dumbbells.

Then some close grip benching with 3 second negatives

60kg x10

70kg x10

80kg x10

90kg x6 and got stuck at the bottom lol and like a muppet didn't put collars on so one side slid and the other crashed onto the floor lol ah well, true failure lol

Then some high rep cable super sets for tris and went home!

Resting up tonight and been banging the food in lately, my bodies used to the oxys now I think as appetite has gone mad, test is kicking in  finishing every meal with 500ml choc milk, 35g whey and 50g oats, loads of extra kcals and feel bloated as fcuk for about an hour then I'm hungry again! Love it!

Also shaved my chest and belly to see what's underneath and was pretty impressed with my gains! Haha just counting down the days till deadlift day!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Found 2 Norma test e amps and 3 baltic sus amps whilst digging around in my box last night! Well happy haha also found an opened sealed vial of original prochem tren ace from 2013! Not sure what to do with it anyone want?lol
> 
> Feel broken today, should have rested yesterday but went down the gym for events training, wasn't feeling it at all.
> 
> ...


Ah pin the tren 

Would love to give that kind of training a go.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Found 2 Norma test e amps and 3 baltic sus amps whilst digging around in my box last night! Well happy haha also found an opened sealed vial of original prochem tren ace from 2013! Not sure what to do with it anyone want?lol
> 
> Feel broken today, should have rested yesterday but went down the gym for events training, wasn't feeling it at all.
> 
> ...


got to be done mate. all looking good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Found 2 Norma test e amps and 3 baltic sus amps whilst digging around in my box last night! Well happy haha also found an opened sealed vial of original prochem tren ace from 2013! Not sure what to do with it anyone want?lol
> 
> Feel broken today, should have rested yesterday but went down the gym for events training, wasn't feeling it at all.
> 
> ...


Pin it!

That post meal - meal sounds great lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah it's gonna have to get shoved into a muscle somewhere lol yeah it's beast, bought 6 litres of choc milk this morning for the next few days haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah it's gonna have to get shoved into a muscle somewhere lol yeah it's beast, bought 6 litres of choc milk this morning for the next few days haha


It's cheap and rammed with cals lol

Aldi do loads of flavours, 1 litre for 89p. Could easily smash 10 a week


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> It's cheap and rammed with cals lol
> 
> Aldi do loads of flavours, 1 litre for 89p. Could easily smash 10 a week


89p! Gonna have to get down there then! I'm currently getting mugged off with 2 for £2! Thieving fcukers!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> 89p! Gonna have to get down there then! I'm currently getting mugged off with 2 for £2! Thieving fcukers!


Yeah mate. 89p of gainz!!

View attachment 168402


Chocolate Fudge on the right..... OMG it's amazing lol

View attachment 168403


(that's 500ml macros)

500ml, scoop of Triple Choc whey (GoNutrition of course) and away you go IIFYM


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

CHEST + TRI'S

First one in a long time and only had 45 mins so smashed it as usual!

Flat bb bench

60kg x15

80kg x8

100kg x6

120kg x1

130kg x1

140kg x1 just testing strength, was happy with this as I'm always shìt at benching lol

60kg x25

60kg x18

60kg x12 wow this set was intense! Felt like 100kg lol

Incline machine press

40kg each side, 2 second squeeze

x10

x9

x6 dropset 20kg x11

Cable flies

5 sets around 12-15 reps, 2 different heights.

Decline machine press

25kg each side

2x12 big squeeze again, these hurt and had to rest pause second set to complete 12.

Overhead db extension superset underhand cable pushdown

3x15-10, increasing weight each set, upto 30kg db and 3/4 of stack.

Cable Pushdowns superset straight bar Pushdowns

3x12-8, big squeeze and stretch, slow reps, went to total failure, was a great finisher.

Whipped the top off for a cheeky inspection and was surprised at how big and lean I looked! Could walk onto a stage in 8 weeks I reckon lol obliques looked beast!

Diet today-

.500ml choc milk, 40g whey, 75g oats, 2x tbls pb, 2 bananas.

.4 slices burgens, half a block of cheese, was a hefty sandwich lol

TRAIN

.pwo shake(55gP65gC)

.1.5 tins tuna, packet of uncle bens rice, Mayo, handful mixed seeds, snickers.

.250g beef, 400g sweet potato, peas.

To be continued...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> CHEST + TRI'S
> 
> First one in a long time and only had 45 mins so smashed it as usual!
> 
> ...


yea i always whip off the top after chest or delts. you see people go wtf and they seem genuinely surprised after haha. think you've put on a good bit of size mate the mixture of training is working well. onwards forever onwards


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Very strong benching mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DIRTY DEADLIFT DAY!

60 x5

100kg x3

140kg x3

180kg x1

202.5kg x4

202.5kg x4

202.5kg x4

232.5kg x2

260kg x1

260kg x1

202.5kg x8

That was fcuking disgusting. The 260s went up pretty easy, a 2nd rep straight after was out the question, was seeing stars at the top and I know form would have been compromised. Waited a few minutes then smashed another rep out. The final set of 8 was gruesome, got to 5 and hit a wall, had a quick blast of nose tork, made my eyes water, then ripped 3 more reps up. Felt so sick.

High to low hammer pulldowns superset close grip low row 2x15

Db shrugs superset lat pullovers 2x15-20

Shake, flapjack and home!

Beasted it. Decided I need an extra day or two between deads so Gonna train them every 9 days now, lower back was pumping just warming up, need more rest!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> DIRTY DEADLIFT DAY!
> 
> 60 x5
> 
> ...


Good lad! Lets hope the recovery is better this week...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ahal84 said:


> Why buy shin pads. Just use knee sleeves and that will save you money.
> 
> I bought knee sleeves from strength shop and use them when I deadlift as well as squatting


This worked a treat tonight mate! Good idea!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> This worked a treat tonight mate! Good idea!


Good stuff


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Strong cúnt!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Strong cúnt!!


Watch this space! This time next year will be super strong haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Watch this space! This time next year will be super strong haha


Did you get the Aldi milkshake.... That will bring you extra strength


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PUSH DAY!

Axel clean and press. Each rep from the floor.

70kg 10 sets of 3!

80kg 5 sets of 3!

STRICT VIKING PRESS

40kg 2x10

60kg 2x10

80kg 2x6-8

SEATED DB SIDE RAISE

7.5kg 4x15

FACEPULLS

4x15-20

HANGING LEG RAISES SUPERSET CABLE CRUNCHES

3x10

Then some gay bicep and tricep supersets and done!!

Axel pressing was a killer! Powerful cleans with one motion into the press, felt really good, will do 15 sets of 5 reps next week! Volume and low reps is doing me really well with pressing lately, come comp time I'll be playing with the 90 for reps, should be piece of pìss.

Seated side raises were brutal for such a low weight, constant tension with minimal ROM and slow controlled reps, burned like fcuk and pumped up like crazy. Forgotten to take my oxys for the last 3 days lol not sure how! Need to jab later too, umming and arring about bumping the deca upto 750mg :/ will see how i feel lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LEGS

Brilliant session at beginning, after a few sets I had the most crucifying back pumps ever, literally cramped up and I couldn't get rid of them, tried everything, foam rolling, stretching, laying on my back on the floor you name it it wouldn't budge, still cramping now, fcuking thing. Anyway session went like -

FRONT SQUATS. Super deep, very slow and controlled with an explosive push up, felt really good need to get a video.

60kg 2x10

80kg x3

100kg x3

140kg x3

140kg x3 back pumps were dreadful by now.

140kg x3

100kg x10 rest paused from rep 5 lol was concentrating more on my back than quads and core lol

Wide stance Back squats

100kg x12 fcuk this, couldn't even stand by now, worst pumps I've ever had, I blame the oxys, plus my water intake hasn't been as solid as normal today.

Squirmed about to the amusement of others for 10 mins then tried laying hammies, done 1 set of 15 and had to call it a day, shame as was really geared up for some tyre drags today! Deadlifts should be fun on Friday lol!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just got back from gym, nothing special, rotator cuff and some arm work, only a light pump session to get a sweat on.

Got a friend to take a quick snap to show my FAT GAINS!! FINALLY ADDING A BIT OF FAT WAHEY! Now to some people this might sound strange but i need as much weight(good and bad) on me as possible for the 300 deadlift!(without looking too shìt, still gotta turn heads when out haha) and I've always struggled to gain weight(gift and a curse)

Anyway this is me all smoothed and bloated after my big preworkout meal. 150g carbs from rice and oats was ingested 1 hour before this photo and it shows, I was a lot leaner yesterday lol










Diet today-

.2 slices toasted burgens, 1/4 block cheese, 50g oats, 50g whey, 500ml full fat milk

.6 whole eggs, 4 slices burgens, 25g whey, 50g oats

.150g rice, tin tuna, Mayo, handful mixed seeds, 25g whey, 50g oats

TRAIN

.50g whey, 50g dextrose, 50g oats

.200g chicken, 400g sweet potato, green beans, cheese

.250g sirloin steak, 400g sweet potato, cheese, peas

.6 whole eggs, 50g cheese



TommyBananas said:


> Dunno if I missed it but how you finding elbow sleeves, wraps etc?


just seen this! Loving them mate, they really do help, everything feels solid.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Just got back from gym, nothing special, rotator cuff and some arm work, only a light pump session to get a sweat on.
> 
> Got a friend to take a quick snap to show my FAT GAINS!! FINALLY ADDING A BIT OF FAT WAHEY! Now to some people this might sound strange but i need as much weight(good and bad) on me as possible for the 300 deadlift!(without looking too shìt, still gotta turn heads when out haha) and I've always struggled to gain weight(gift and a curse)
> 
> ...


Looking good pal and awesome that you're enjoying the stuff!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Just got back from gym, nothing special, rotator cuff and some arm work, only a light pump session to get a sweat on.
> 
> Got a friend to take a quick snap to show my FAT GAINS!! FINALLY ADDING A BIT OF FAT WAHEY! Now to some people this might sound strange but i need as much weight(good and bad) on me as possible for the 300 deadlift!(without looking too shìt, still gotta turn heads when out haha) and I've always struggled to gain weight(gift and a curse)
> 
> ...


thought you were doing strongman? lookin 6 weeks out mate!

am sure you're a lot bigger than last year just crack on!   what's the weight say?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> thought you were doing strongman? lookin 6 weeks out mate!
> 
> am sure you're a lot bigger than last year just crack on!   what's the weight say?


This is me about 1.5 years ago, I'm roughly 10kg heavier now and have put on some decent lean mass to be fair.









I know mate! I'm the leanest lightest 'strongman' competing lol still got the heaviest deadlift though lol plus everything else is coming up nicely especially my overhead pressing! Don't wanna get fat and out of shape, this is as fat as I'll get I think, still wanna see striations and veins lol

Getting lean is easy, I literally just clean up my diet(no junk food @TommyBananas lol), cut out bread and reduce carbs by 100g and the fat drops off me weekly so fast, no cardio, it's that simple lol



TommyBananas said:


> Looking good pal and awesome that you're enjoying the stuff!


Cheers mate, don't wanna sound arrogant but pics do me no justice lol I can't pose for shìt, look alot better in real life haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> This is me about 1.5 years ago, I'm roughly 10kg heavier now and have put on some decent lean mass to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you can get lean that quick go on a diet of pop tarts!!

seriously as long as the lifts are improving and they are thats all that matters...

nice one


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> if you can get lean that quick go on a diet of pop tarts!!
> 
> seriously as long as the lifts are improving and they are thats all that matters...
> 
> nice one


Fcuk pop tarts feel like shìt after them lol taste good though!

Exactly, numbers on the bar is all I'm chasing at the moment.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't look fat to me lol

Looking great


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Don't look fat to me lol
> 
> Looking great


Cheers mate, not fussed on 'aesthetics' at the moment though lol will have a beasty 4 week cut after my comp to reveal the gains!

Fcuking back pumps have been crazy again today, 1.5 weeks left lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DEADLIFT DAY!!

60kg x10

100kg x3

140kg x2

180kg x1

207.5kg x4

207.5kg x4

265kg x1

266kg x1

237.5kg x5

Completely dead now, them last 2 sets really took it out of me, drove him and threw up for about 5 minutes, was fcuking horrible. Calmed down, smoked a doob and am now chilling with a shake and protein flapjack. So happy with the 265, 2nd rep went up easier than the first, felt beast!!

265kg deadlift no straps - YouTube


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

4th plate of egg fried rice tuna walnut oil and seeds lol love this meal too much I think


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

strong dude Chris. impressive


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> strong dude Chris. impressive


Cheers mate! Both went up pretty easy! Pb Territory next week with 270 for 2!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate! Both went up pretty easy! Pb Territory next week with 270 for 2!


yes! easy!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SHOULDERS

AXEL CLEAN AND PRESS. Each rep from the floor.

35kg x12

75kg x8

85kg x5

85kg x5

85kg x5 last reps needed a few breaths in between, took a while, every time I cleaned it up I went a bit light headed on last few, pressing was no problem though. Felt strong. Brutal though.

STRICT VIKING PRESS

40kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x6

100kg x5

120kg x3

40kg x25 last 6 with a push from legs.

BARBELL FRONT RAISE. Back Leaning into upright bench.

4x12 pure pain. Burn was unreal.

CLOSE GRIP BENCH

60kg x15

80kg x8

80kg x8

80kg x8

80kg x5

FACE PULLS

Full stack 3x8-10

Half stack 2x20 small ROM

Busted out some arm work wahey! Bit of pushdown variations and some ez curls, felt good, but boring lol

Into the 4th week of cycle now and my body is changing rapidly, literally the pump in the gym is insane, arms doubled in size, must train them more! Veins popping out again after a few warm up sets its mad lol main thing though is strength is going up, deca must be working as my joints are feeling better than ever, don't feel as worn with all the heavy lifting and volume. Also the wrist straps and elbow sleeves work a treat, injury free at the moment and feeling the best I have in a while. Having a weekend of rest now for legs on Monday!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

You are looking awesome mate!

I won my deadlift comp! Thanks for your help and advice mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Strong pressing mate strengths definitely on the up


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TITO said:


> You are looking awesome mate!
> 
> I won my deadlift comp! Thanks for your help and advice mate


WAHEY! Well done mate! Was you allowed straps in the end? What weight did you decide to pull? Glad to have helped!



Stephen9069 said:


> Strong pressing mate strengths definitely on the up


Finally lol


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

265 in the end mate

Nah no straps so just a ****e load of chalk lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TITO said:


> 265 in the end mate
> 
> Nah no straps so just a ****e load of chalk lol


Great lift. Well done mate ;-)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Absolute fcking beast mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TITO said:


> 265 in the end mate
> 
> Nah no straps so just a ****e load of chalk lol


Mate you smashed that!! Should have loaded 270! Fcuk it you still won! Very pleased for you!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

TITO said:


> 265 in the end mate
> 
> Nah no straps so just a ****e load of chalk lol


weak lift, try harder next time

not srs. awesome job.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Ha ha cheers lads! I thought about goin higher but had been sick all week (hence my voice sounding like a dodgy van damme impression at lockout lol) so thought I'd do just enough to win. Thanks again for help mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PUSH. Light session, focusing on negatives and the squeeze.

Slight incline DB press

10kg x12

20kg 12

30kg x12

40kg x9

35kg x10

Incline chest machine

30kg each side x12

30kg x12 dropset 20kg x10

Strict Bb milli press

40kg x12

40kg x12

40kg x10

Cable flies

5x12

Db side raises

7.5kg 3x20 small rom

Loads of Pushdowns and overhead db extensions and a few sets of hammer curls supersetted with ez cable curls.

Not a bad session, been waking up at silly o clock every morning lately and not getting back to sleep so pretty nackered, looking forward to pulling some 270s on Thursday!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Decided to fcuk that Ortmayor programme off lol just gonna carry on deadlifting like I always have done, it's always brought me good gains so if it's not broke why fix it? Main reason is that 4x4 warmup kills me lol plus I wanna new pb, been a while since I hit a PB so decided to pull 275/280 on Thursday! The cnuts going up!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Decided to fcuk that Ortmayor programme off lol just gonna carry on deadlifting like I always have done, it's always brought me good gains so if it's not broke why fix it? Main reason is that 4x4 warmup kills me lol plus I wanna new pb, been a while since I hit a PB so decided to pull 275/280 on Thursday! The cnuts going up!


lol come on man you only done it for 3 weeks its just getting good.

The 4x4 are working sets also mate as they are set from 70% or your desired 1 rep max you dont want to get into the bad habit of chasing a PB week in week out you could burn out or worse yet injure yourself trust me i know i spent a lot of time doing that and i paid the price in the end lost a year of good training because of it.

Think of the long game thats the best way to go about it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol come on man you only done it for 3 weeks its just getting good.
> 
> The 4x4 are working sets also mate as they are set from 70% or your desired 1 rep max you dont want to get into the bad habit of chasing a PB week in week out you could burn out or worse yet injure yourself trust me i know i spent a lot of time doing that and i paid the price in the end lost a year of good training because of it.
> 
> Think of the long game thats the best way to go about it.


Haha I know what you mean mate but I just want a new PB now lmao even an extra 5kg lol I'm more than ready for it just need to pull it!! Haven't got the patience for this programme, the 4x4 is too much volume for the way I enjoy training, plus this weeks supposed to a rest week! Fcuk that lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Haha I know what you mean mate but I just want a new PB now lmao even an extra 5kg lol I'm more than ready for it just need to pull it!! Haven't got the patience for this programme, the 4x4 is too much volume for the way I enjoy training, plus this weeks supposed to a rest week! Fcuk that lol


lol thats fair enough mate what are you aiming to pull this week ?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome work on that deadlift up there pal


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol thats fair enough mate what are you aiming to pull this week ?


Nothing major just a 5kg increase, 275kg on Thursday if I'm feeling good lol



Adz said:


> Awesome work on that deadlift up there pal


Cheers mate! Long way to go yet!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuk sake, woke up this morning feeling very rundown, headache, sore throat, feel drained, brilliant, just what I want on deadlift day! May have to postpone it till tomorrow!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk sake, woke up this morning feeling very rundown, headache, sore throat, feel drained, brilliant, just what I want on deadlift day! May have to postpone it till tomorrow!


Postpone and get better mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Decided to drop the deca. For 2 weeks straight now I've woken up at 4-5am feeling really sick, keep waking up all shaky and feeling anxious and worried over nothing, this is a horrible feeling and can't put up with it any longer. It's making me paranoid and my appetite has gone shìt. 500mg a week of sus will do me for now. Shame really but I haven't felt healthy or good about life for a while now, strange.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Decided to drop the deca. For 2 weeks straight now I've woken up at 4-5am feeling really sick, keep waking up all shaky and feeling anxious and worried over nothing, this is a horrible feeling and can't put up with it any longer. It's making me paranoid and my appetite has gone shìt. mate no500mg a week of sus will do me for now. Shame really but I haven't felt healthy or good about life for a while now, strange.


Fair play mate no point feeling ****e all the time.

Im the same feeling ****e on current cycle and appetite isn't great.

A lot of my meals are coming from whey/oats even have to drop oats for rice flour now as feel bloated all day.

Holding out for 3 more weeks then a nice 6 wk cruise should sort me out.

Hopefully dropping the deca will get you back on track bud.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

First gym session this week!! PBS all over the shop.

RACK PULLS 2" below knee

60kg x8

100kg x8

140kg x8

180kg x8

220kg x3

260kg x3

300kg x1 PB  no straps too 

FRONT SQUAT 2 sec pause at bottom

60kg x10

100kg x10

150kg x3 the last rep almost got stuck! Was so deep! PB 

100kg x10

INCLINE BENCH

60kg x15

80kg x12

100kg x7

60kg x12

Sorted.

Felt fcuking strong on rackpulls today, 260kg x3 felt like nothing so thought I'd try the almighty 300, chalked up, big whiff of nose tork, blew my head off! Was raging, pulled it up so fast and held it at top for a good 3 seconds, seemed like forever lol perfect form too, lowered it slowly, wooooop! Surprised grip held it to be honest! Can't wait to pull it from the floor! Could have had 320 easy I reckon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BEAST!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> BEAST!!



















Cheers mate! Felt good!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

300 is 300 is 300 mate. big weights now boy. dat 300 dead come soon. nice one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate! Felt good!


I'm sure it did!! I'll be doing rack pulls tomorrow morning, will be around 100kg behind you though pmsl


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> 300 is 300 is 300 mate. big weights now boy. dat 300 dead come soon. nice one!


Very true mate. It's getting close now!



R0BLET said:


> I'm sure it did!! I'll be doing rack pulls tomorrow morning, will be around 100kg behind you though pmsl


Smash it mate, love how rack pulls feel for the back after a few heavy reps.


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

I love rack pulls, I'd be interested to see where I am now.

I was doing 250kgx5 when I was deadlifting around 225. Now I've hit a 250 deadlift and some 240's off deficits I reckon 300kgs isnt a million miles away.

Do you overload the bottom of your deadlifts as well?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome work pal

loving the strength gains your making, well in

you will pull that from the floor soon ;-)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TITO said:


> Fair play mate no point feeling ****e all the time.
> 
> Im the same feeling ****e on current cycle and appetite isn't great.
> 
> ...


Ended up jabbing 500mg deca after I pulled 300 rack haha fcuk it must have been something else as feeling good now!!

What does rice flour taste like? What sort of consistency?



CodyMac said:


> I love rack pulls, I'd be interested to see where I am now.
> 
> I was doing 250kgx5 when I was deadlifting around 225. Now I've hit a 250 deadlift and some 240's off deficits I reckon 300kgs isnt a million miles away.
> 
> Do you overload the bottom of your deadlifts as well?


Well done mate that's some big lifting! What do you mean by overload the bottom of deads?



Rick89 said:


> awesome work pal
> 
> loving the strength gains your making, well in
> 
> you will pull that from the floor soon ;-)


Cheers mate. I'm loving them too! Yeah shouldn't too long can't fcuking wait!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rice flour is just a little gritty, but it defo stops bloat and helps you eat more from that


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

yea love the rice flour. rice pud without the fat content. just add a tad of sugar


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Decided to drop the deca. For 2 weeks straight now I've woken up at 4-5am feeling really sick, keep waking up all shaky and feeling anxious and worried over nothing, this is a horrible feeling and can't put up with it any longer. It's making me paranoid and my appetite has gone shìt. 500mg a week of sus will do me for now. Shame really but I haven't felt healthy or good about life for a while now, strange.


possibly because of elevated progesterone, see if you can get some pramipexole or cabergoline or something for it mate. Not a fan of deca or tren myself, thats a lie, i love tren however it turns me into a semi schizo/ultra paranoid mess.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DELTS

BB MILLI PRESS

40kg x15

60kg x10

80kg 5x5 the last set was evil. Sweating buckets by now.

STRICT VIKING PRESS

40kg x15

80kg x6

90kg x5

100kg x3 DELTS fried lol

40kg x13

DB SHRUGS/SEATED DB SIDE RAISES/FACEPULLS

Supersetted all the way through, 4 sets, 15 reps every exercise

Db Shrugs 50kg

Side raises 7.5kg

Facepulls 1.5 stack

Hammer curls supersetted with close grip bench 4x15

Seated calf raises superset standing calf raises 6x15-20

Sorted!

Kept things light today, really tryna improve push power grinding the 80 up, last 2 sets were really tough, although I think the first set was the hardest?lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Shìts getting serious now these bad boys have arrived!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Shìts getting serious now these bad boys have arrived!


I expected to see Halo or Cheque Drops


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Shìts getting serious now these bad boys have arrived!


was gonna get a pair a while back but thought I'd wait until my lifts got better...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

How much where these mate was thinking of getting a pair myself


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Shìts getting serious now these bad boys have arrived!


Exact ones I have mate, quality addition to your equipment and will bring on your squat.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PUSH

BB BENCH pause at bottom and lockout at top.

60kg x10

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x8 last few was really hard, almost got stuck at end lol

110kg x4 very explosive from the bottom.

90kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x5

60kg x14 fast, no lockout.

FLAT DB FLIES SUPSERSET INCLINE PRESS MACHINE

12.5kg dbs x15

20kg each side x15

3 sets

CLOSE GRIP BENCH

80kg 3x10

Loads of cable pushdown variations, crazy pump.

Then thought I'd try out my new squat shoes! Nothing heavy and strenuous as got heavy rackpulls tomorrow!

Back squat

60kg 2x12 felt amazing, so much better and easier to hit depth, knees felt stronger too, was seriously impressed with the difference these made, crazy.

Front squats

60kg 2x12 again, feet and legs felt so solid! Why didn't I get a pair of these years ago?? I would urge anyone who squats regularly to get a pair! Can't wait for a serious squat session!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I expected to see Halo or Cheque Drops


Haha not for me mate all that crazy pre stuff is your area lol



sxbarnes said:


> was gonna get a pair a while back but thought I'd wait until my lifts got better...


Fcuk that get a pair now they're beast. They will make your lifts better!



bail said:


> How much where these mate was thinking of getting a pair myself


£85 mate 



Huntingground said:


> Exact ones I have mate, quality addition to your equipment and will bring on your squat.


Agree already and I've only 4 light sets haha can't wait for squat day!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Haha not for me mate all that crazy pre stuff is your area lol
> 
> Fcuk that get a pair now they're beast. They will make your lifts better!
> 
> ...


that's me easily sold!

only 25 pairs of trainers now


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DEADS AND FRONT SQUATS

DEADLIFTS

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x3

180kg x3

220kg x1

255kg x1

275kg x1 PB 

FRONT SQUAT

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x5

120kg x3

140kg x1

155kg x3 PB 

60kg x12

WIDE GRIP PULL-UPS

30 reps in 4 sets

SORTED!

Fcuking brilliant session, smashed it! So happy with the deadlift even though I was feeling very weak and rundown warming up, even 220 was feeling heavy today, oh well got a new PB!

Front squats were beast, felt awesome, will throw the video up in a bit!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> DEADS AND FRONT SQUATS
> 
> DEADLIFTS
> 
> ...


well done mate. knew you'd do it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

155kg x3 front squat PB video

155kg front squat x3 - YouTube


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Easy mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Very strong squatting mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

OHP + BACK SQUATS

AXEL CLEAN AND PRESS 15" off floor

40kg x10

50kg x3

60kg x3

70kg x3

85kg x5

85kg x5

85kg x5 fcuking horrible.

BB BACK SQUATS

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x3

120kg x3

140kg x3

155kg x5

Nice and deep, starting to get some decent weight on these for full depth reps, very pleased.

STRICT VIKING PRESS

40kg x15

60kg x12

80kg x8

100kg x2 haha strength just disappeared!

60kg x11

60kg x8

LEG PRESS

150kg x15

150kg x15

150kg x15

150kg x15 these felt so heavy lol haven't leg pressed in a long time, high reps are shìt!

Wide grip pull-ups

2x12

SORTED!

Brilliant session! Felt so tired when I arrived at gym too so really enjoyed it once my redbull kicked in haha was dripping with sweat!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

you're definitely getting stronger mate. some excellent lifts there...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice work getting 2 pbs in a session... looks great with the training youre doing in here mate...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Cheers lads, really enjoying training at moment especially as injury free for once! Can finally back squat again so gotta get that up again way past my front squat lol

Realised last night I hadn't jabbed for 2 weeks! Banged 500mg of deca and 500mg sus into right quad immediately lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PUSH

BB BENCH pause at bottom lockout at top

60kg x10

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x5

100kg x5

100kg x5

100kg x5

100kg x5

70kg x15

70kg x12

HIGH INCLINE DB PRESS

20kg x15

30kg x11

LOW INCLINE DB PRESS

20kg x15

30kg x13

ISO MACHINE PRESS

30kg each side 3x15-10

CABLE FLIES 3x15-12

CLOSE GRIP BENCH

70kg x15

70kg x13

70kg x10

70kg x8

60kg x8

DIPS SUPERSET OVERHEAD DB EXTENSION

15-12 dips/ 20kg db x12 3 sets

SEATED DB SIDE RAISES

5kg x20

7.5kg x20

10kg x15 dropset 5kg x25 FUUUUUCK!!! Such a lightweight yet so painful lol small rom, very controlled.

Sorted!!

Fcuking quality session, really starting to enjoy training chest now. Strength is going up nicely too, 100kg 5x5 was pretty easy to be fair, 10kg up from last week so hopefully it stays this way!

Appetite has been beastly lately too, loads of gains foods going in! Today was-

.6 eggs, 3x burgens, 50g oats, 30g whey, tbls walnut oil.

.2x McDonald breakfast wraps

.Tin tuna, 130g dry weight rice, Mayo, cucumber, handful mixed seeds, tbls walnut oil.

.2x burgens + peanut butter, CNP flapjack, banana.

TRAIN

.Shake(55gP/60gC)

.250g chicken, 400g sweet potato, butter, cheese broccoli.

.300g Rump steak, 2 fried eggs

.50g whey, 300ml full fat milk.

GAINSSSSSS!!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Strong session mate


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Well done mate that's some big lifting! What do you mean by overload the bottom of deads?


Rack pulls overload the top part of your lift by making the lift harder there so by overload I mean lift off a platform really. So you lift off a 1/2/3 inch platform for some deficit deadlifts. I found this helped my strength off the floor whilst rack pulls helped in my lockout.

I can't workout if 'overload' was the right term here, lol sorry for the confusion. Strong PB btw! 275Kg is a massive lift!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

CodyMac said:


> Rack pulls overload the top part of your lift by making the lift harder there so by overload I mean lift off a platform really. So you lift off a 1/2/3 inch platform for some deficit deadlifts. I found this helped my strength off the floor whilst rack pulls helped in my lockout.
> 
> I can't workout if 'overload' was the right term here, lol sorry for the confusion. Strong PB btw! 275Kg is a massive lift!


Ah I see ya, deficit deads I understand what you mean now was having a thick moment lol yeah I used to do them every now and then but haven't in over a year now, may start implementing them more!

Cheers mate! 300s only round the corner I can't fcuking wait!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

nice lifts there mate, keep it up


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RACKPULLS all strapless!

60kg x10

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x5

220kg x5

260kg x5 PB 

300kg x2 PB 

220kg x10

180kg x10

Sorted!!

Quick in and out session in a different gym today, half hour, no messing about, no straps, killed it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> RACKPULLS all strapless!
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> ...


Taking the **** there mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whaaaaeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! :beer:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Very strong pulling mate 300kg from the floor cant be to far away now.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

where do you place the bar mate? just below the knee?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Taking the **** there mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whaaaaeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! :beer:


Was feeling tired but strong! Was in a different gym so thought I'd better show the boys some heavy weights lol



Stephen9069 said:


> Very strong pulling mate 300kg from the floor cant be to far away now.


I hope so mate! Will get 280 up in a few weeks then will chill with the heavies and just rep out 220 on the axel bar to failure every week I think. Build some endurance up!



Lukehh said:


> where do you place the bar mate? just below the knee?


Normally mid shin but on this rack it wasn't possible to get any lower than 1" below the knee.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Still on schedule for summertime strongman comp Chris or getting more experience in strongman first?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Still on schedule for summertime strongman comp Chris or getting more experience in strongman first?


I'm still gonna smash it mate! Should be a laugh!

Haven't trained, eaten well or jabbed in 3 weeks now!! Getting skinnier by the day! Leaned out nicely though haha my body just hates having body fat! Can't wait till payday Friday to get everything rolling again!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Fawking good read this mate! Subbed


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I'm still gonna smash it mate! Should be a laugh!
> 
> Haven't trained, eaten well or jabbed in 3 weeks now!! Getting skinnier by the day! Leaned out nicely though haha my body just hates having body fat! Can't wait till payday Friday to get everything rolling again!


Why the slow progress mg: ...goin through busy period or having a break?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Why the slow progress mg: ...goin through busy period or having a break?


Was fcuking really ill for a week, think it was food poisoning, completely ruined me, then financial problems so haven't even been able to afford gym membership and good quality meat/food! Lost almost a stone in these last 3 weeks lol reckon I've been hitting 150g protein a day max lol oh well payday Friday and I'm well rested and motivation is through the roof to start shifting some heavy weights! Nicked a harness from work and some rope so Gonna find somewhere quiet tonight and pull/push my car up and down somewhere lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Was fcuking really ill for a week, think it was food poisoning, completely ruined me, then financial problems so haven't even been able to afford gym membership and good quality meat/food! Lost almost a stone in these last 3 weeks lol reckon I've been hitting 150g protein a day max lol oh well payday Friday and I'm well rested and motivation is through the roof to start shifting some heavy weights! Nicked a harness from work and some rope so Gonna find somewhere quiet tonight and pull/push my car up and down somewhere lol


Oh sh1ttin hell what a pickle! Atleast you have the motivation now!! :thumbup1:

Ha! Funny thing, my family and i run an aggregate yard and I have so many acres to do these strongman routines. We have massive truck tyres, bags of sand, trucks and all the chains you need to pull them with  been meaning to have a go !!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Right, it's payday! Which means I have 2 vials of neuro pharma mass400(test/tren/mast) on the way, a full tank of petrol, fridge full of gains, a gym membership, and £120 worth meat from @MuscleFood on the way! Feeling good again, 3 weeks off has been weird, Gonna kickstart it with a good old deadlift session tomorrow, 160kg for 20 reps is the plan! Feels good to eat steak again haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Right, it's payday! Which means I have 2 vials of neuro pharma mass400(test/tren/mast) on the way, a full tank of petrol, fridge full of gains, a gym membership, and £120 worth meat from @MuscleFood on the way! Feeling good again, 3 weeks off has been weird, Gonna kickstart it with a good old deadlift session tomorrow, 160kg for 20 reps is the plan! Feels good to eat steak again haha


nice one dude. get buzzing again


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

vid of 160 x 20 I reckon....


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Wheyyyyyyy ad a boy ! :laugh:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BACK SESSION

DEADLIFTS

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x10

160kg x12 fcuk 20 reps lol I was dead after this! Everything felt so heavy!

BARBELL ROW

100kg x12

100kg x10

60kg x15

HIGH TO LOW ROW

25kg each side

3x15 different grip position each set

CLOSE GRIP LOW ROW

50kg 3x20-15 super strict

HAMMER GRIP PULLDOWN

40kg 3x20-15

HANGING LEG RAISES

2x12

SUPPORTED LEG RAISES

2x12

KETTLEBELL RUSSIAN TWISTS

15kg 2x20

SORTED!

First session in 3 weeks, more of a bodybuilding style workout to activate all my back muscles, will be sore tomorrow. Can't believe how heavy deadlifts felt, didn't like it at all!

My NP MASS400 turned up today so 2.5ml was jabbed in left delt, gives me 500mg test, 250mg tren e and 250mg mast e. Can't wait for it to kick in! Not looking forward to the sides though which I always get, ah week got 10 weeks till my comp so need to pull my finger out! About to eat 2 steak burgers with wholemeal buns and cheese and 200g sweet potato mash!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

No way is neuro Pharma tren affecting me already?! After 3 days? The last 2 nights sleep have been awful, hot, sweaty and I've been waking up 3-4 times, feel like a zombie, it's affecting everything including my appetite and motivation and energy levels to train, heartburns kicking in and just feel anxious all the time, almost a little short of breath and a small knot in my stomach lol only one thing does that to me...TREN E! This stuff must be potent, in two minds whether to push on or drop it before it fcuks me up lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> No way is neuro Pharma tren affecting me already?! After 3 days? The last 2 nights sleep have been awful, hot, sweaty and I've been waking up 3-4 times, feel like a zombie, it's affecting everything including my appetite and motivation and energy levels to train, heartburns kicking in and just feel anxious all the time, almost a little short of breath and a small knot in my stomach lol only one thing does that to me...TREN E! This stuff must be potent, in two minds whether to push on or drop it before it fcuks me up lol


I can't take it for that reason mate literally drains me appetite is fvcked on it

Blood sugar up and down mood swings etc

Both the mass 400 and rip blend done it to me


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> No way is neuro Pharma tren affecting me already?! After 3 days? The last 2 nights sleep have been awful, hot, sweaty and I've been waking up 3-4 times, feel like a zombie, it's affecting everything including my appetite and motivation and energy levels to train, heartburns kicking in and just feel anxious all the time, almost a little short of breath and a small knot in my stomach lol only one thing does that to me...TREN E! This stuff must be potent, in two minds whether to push on or drop it before it fcuks me up lol


get to asda and pick up 5 boxes of their brand of ranitidine, 1 every morning and 1 midday, doesn't cure but helps when trying to get the food in.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> No way is neuro Pharma tren affecting me already?! After 3 days? The last 2 nights sleep have been awful, hot, sweaty and I've been waking up 3-4 times, feel like a zombie, it's affecting everything including my appetite and motivation and energy levels to train, heartburns kicking in and just feel anxious all the time, almost a little short of breath and a small knot in my stomach lol only one thing does that to me...TREN E! This stuff must be potent, in two minds whether to push on or drop it before it fcuks me up lol


I've been on it for 13wks now @400mg, welcome to my world

Tbh, the only side that's really bad for me is lack of sleep. Appetite is always sky high but I defo get bursts of anxiety which is fvcking horrid but it's only now and again and I usually can pinpoint it, then ride it out.

Try and ride it out for a week or so mate, let the dust settle so to speak and then see how you feel?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> No way is neuro Pharma tren affecting me already?! After 3 days? The last 2 nights sleep have been awful, hot, sweaty and I've been waking up 3-4 times, feel like a zombie, it's affecting everything including my appetite and motivation and energy levels to train, heartburns kicking in and just feel anxious all the time, almost a little short of breath and a small knot in my stomach lol only one thing does that to me...TREN E! This stuff must be potent, in two minds whether to push on or drop it before it fcuks me up lol


I'm sure this happens everytime LOL :laugh:

Your body is giving too many signs that it doesn't settle well with you...I think drop.

If I couldnt use tren for strength id have to go with an oral.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> I'm sure this happens everytime LOL :laugh:
> 
> Your body is giving too many signs that it doesn't settle well with you...I think drop.
> 
> If I couldnt use tren for strength id have to go with an oral.


Thinking about it, I make you right mate.

This always seems to happen to @C.Hill yet he ALWAYS goes back for more!

Think it's time to throw in the towel regarding tren and move on to something else. The sides far outweigh any benefits from what you're describing mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Your all cúnts because I know your right lol and I'm a bigger cúnt because I'm gonna ride it out a few weeks at least I think, and yeah tren e doesn't agree with me, tren ace on the other hand is fine! Should have got loads of that but money is tight at moment lol

Once my hormones settle a little and I shift this cold and start eating and training properly it should all be ok...I hope lol

Also had some nasty pip from that jab, got a large red rash over my left Delt and is bloody painful lol starting to go down now but still really hot, hmmm actually that could have something to do with how I'm feeling?lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So when I do 100mg ED for 10 days on my next blast it's gonna wipe me out....

Can't wait


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Had a big bowl of oats and blueberries right before bed last night and slept so much better! Woke up starving so had more oats and strawberries lol I think I need to keep carbs high and clean to make me feel good, ate pizza yesterday and felt horrible for ages, must be something to do with blood sugar levels. Also had a lie in till 9 today which helped massively! Been feeling drained for weeks and really needed that!

Just got back from a push session! More bodybuilding style again to wake everything up, God I'm gonna hurt tomorrow!

MILLI PRESS SUPERSET SIDE RAISES

40kg x10 /7.5kg x15

50kg x10 /7.5kg x15

60kg x8 /7.5kg x15 looool weak cnut.

CABLE FLIES SUPERSET INCLINE DB

Top stack x20-15 /20kg dbs x12 3 sets

INCLINE HAMMER PRESS SUPERSET DELT MACHINE PRESS

30kg each side x10/ 15kg each side x15 3 sets

Loads of tricep work on cable machines, massive pump, feeling good!

Annnnnd abs again! Hanging twisted leg raises and Russian twists, only 2x failure, effective though.

Dreading squats next session bet I'm weak as fcuk lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh yeah I'm also banging in 1mg MT2 every day aswell so should be nice and black soon!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Had a big bowl of oats and blueberries right before bed last night and slept so much better! Woke up starving so had more oats and strawberries lol I think I need to keep carbs high and clean to make me feel good, ate pizza yesterday and felt horrible for ages, must be something to do with blood sugar levels. Also had a lie in till 9 today which helped massively! Been feeling drained for weeks and really needed that!
> 
> Just got back from a push session! More bodybuilding style again to wake everything up, God I'm gonna hurt tomorrow!
> 
> ...


you're super squat shoes will see you through.... I've gotta pair too now!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Thankyou @MuscleFood for this tasty delivery!










Just Had the braising steak, slow cooked it for 6 hours, was beautiful!


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Thankyou @MuscleFood for this tasty delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LEGS!!

First session in 4 weeks lol I knew I was gonna be weaker on the compounds but fcuk me that was disappointing lol still keep strict form and depth was as low as if could go with front and back squats, felt gooooood.

LEG EXTENSIONS

10kg each leg 2x15

BACK SQUAT super deep

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x5 lol

FRONT SQUAT

60kg x12

100kg x8

140kg x2 lol

120kg x6

50kgHACK SQUAT superset 200kg LEG PRESS superset 80kg PIVOT LEG PRESS

3 run throughs with 10/10/20 reps, was soaked in sweat and couldn't feel my legs, was sadistically enjoyable lol

LEG EXTENSIONS superset LAYING HAMMIE CURLS

15kg each leg on both/ 2 sets of 15 reps.

FILTHY! Felt completely fcuked, Gonna be in alot of pain this weekend I think lol loved it though, really missed squatting. Can't wait to get some proper weight back on the bar!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DIET TODAY-

.4 eggs, 3 slices burgens, 50g oats, 25g whey

.2 steak burgers, 2 buns, slabs of cheese, lettuce, ketchup, yeah boy.

.400g sweet potato, tin tuna, Mayo, tbls walnut oil, cucumber.

.3 weetabix, 50g oats, 25g whey, tbls walnut oil

.Redbull then trained.

.shake 55gP/100gC/2gF

.250g chicken, 120g dry weight rice, veg, hoisin sauce, 2 scones with jam.

.2 chicken dogs in buns(from musclefood, very tasty!!)

.Will munch loads of shìt and slob out in front of TV lol been a very busy week and this cold ain't shifting!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Straight back in there with diet. Fair play.

When you mention your specific food it always makes me want it...this weekend I'm getting scones and jam :laugh:

Weights will defo be going up with this NUero pharma gear.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Straight back in there with diet. Fair play.
> 
> When you mention your specific food it always makes me want it...this weekend I'm getting scones and jam :laugh:
> 
> Weights will defo be going up with this NUero pharma gear.


After a couple of sessions my appetite starts increasing nicely, I've always ate this way as you know, nice balance, scones for the win haha! Gonna have to bust out the blueberry wheats again for old times sake lol

Yeah I'm sure they will, stuck 2.5ml mass400 in right quad earlier, very nippy like last time, think I'll have some pip of it again, we'll see tomorrow! Glad I trained legs today haha



sxbarnes said:


> you're super squat shoes will see you through.... I've gotta pair too now!


Which ones did you get mate? Notice the difference in hitting depth?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Which ones did you get mate? Notice the difference in hitting depth?


Power Perfect II. My knees have been playing up recently so not tried em yet. But it won't be long...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BACK

V HANDLE PULL-UPS x10/10

WIDE GRIP PULL-UPS x10/8

WIDE HAMMER GRIP PULL-UPS 11/9

TRI SUPERSET

HIGH TO LOW PULLDOWNS/WIDE HAMMER PULLDOWNS/SEATED LOW ROW 15 reps of each, 3 sets, was a killer!!

ROPE STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS superset FACEPULLS

3x15-20

HANGING LEG RAISES 2x12

DB CURLS superset EZ CURLS 4x12

SEATED CALF RAISES superset STANDING BODYWEIGHT RAISES 3x20 legs instantly went jelly after yesterday lol killer

Laaaaavly session! Short rests, high intensity, lots of paused and forced reps, mad pump.

NP MASS400 has given me some filthy pip again in my right quad, strange cos other NP gear I've used was smooth as anything!

Diet today so far-

.110g oats with milk, chopped strawberries and blueberries. 3 boiled eggs.

.redbull then trained.

.50g whey, 100g dextrose, 40g oats

.6 boiled eggs, 4 slices burgens, CNP flapjack.

To be continued....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pip from that gear in right quad has crippled me, can't even straighten my leg now, feels like it's gone down to my knee! Coupled with serious doms from yesterday's session I'm in agony, literally walking up stairs is a nightmare, wanted to cry going toilet lol!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Pip from that gear in right quad has crippled me, can't even straighten my leg now, feels like it's gone down to my knee! Coupled with serious doms from yesterday's session I'm in agony, literally walking up stairs is a nightmare, wanted to cry going toilet lol!


I've only done quads a few times and every single time I've been crippled, never again.

I just rotate between R glute, L glute, R delt L delt, don't need to open anymore sites as each one gets enough time to recover especially if only jabbing twice per week.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I never have PIP with my quads...only a sharp pinch as I go through the fascia. How much are you pumping in to them mate?

I always keep my jabs to 2ml. I'd rather do 2 shots than a 3-4ml jab.

A bit of massage and a hot bath helps load too.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

musclemate said:


> I never have PIP with my quads...only a sharp pinch as I go through the fascia. How much are you pumping in to them mate?
> 
> I always keep my jabs to 2ml. I'd rather do 2 shots than a 3-4ml jab.
> 
> A bit of massage and a hot bath helps load too.


The jab itself was painless, like usual nice and smooth, literally started aching about 5 mins after and just progressively got worse lol only 2.5ml! Normally take 5ml pip free gear no problem.

Although I can see it's working already, starting to feel all rapey and keep getting random ones, tryna will try and get one more out of the Mrs later haha

Went to gym today and for the first time in ages I had no motivation? Done 3 sets of cable flies and 2 sets of incline barbell and just went home, everything felt heavy and just felt tired, ah well will smash it tomorrow.



Sharpy76 said:


> I've only done quads a few times and every single time I've been crippled, never again.
> 
> I just rotate between R glute, L glute, R delt L delt, don't need to open anymore sites as each one gets enough time to recover especially if only jabbing twice per week.


Yeah Gonna stick with Delts and glutes from now I think. It's still fcuked lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

if its a new site mate it will ache a little at first... or a lot  depends on the aas I find too prop (even in sust) hits me a hell of a lot harder than other test esters ime... also some labs are more pippy than others... lol at random ones as when training if my mind wanders a little re naughty time I have to really re focus on the training as the shorts get tight


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SHOULDERS

AXEL CLEAN AND PRESS each rep from the floor.

40kg x10

60kg x5

70kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x5  very happy with this set, was gassing hard though lol

40kg x10

STRICT VIKING PRESS

40kg x12

60kg x10

80kg x5

60kg x8

FACEPULLS

Top stack+3 x15

Top stack+5 x15

Top stack+7 x15

Top stack+9 x10

DB SIDE RAISES

7.5kg x20

10kg x15

10kg x12

INCLINE BARBELL

60kg 3x12 felt like 110kg lol

Some cable tricep work.

SORTED!

Was feeling drained beforehand, long hard day at work, so sweaty was unreal lol no redbull preworkout either and i Still had a good session! Really enjoyed it.

Diet today has been-

.4 slices burgens, 100g cheese, 80g blueberries, 300ml full fat milk.

.Tin tuna, cucumber, tomato, Mayo, 120g dry weight rice.

.2 steak burgers, buns, cheese, lettuce, 2 weetabix, banana,

.big bowl cornflakes, 2 bananas, 25g whey, tbls walnut oil.

TRAIN

.250g chicken, 120g dry weight rice, peppers, courgettes, onions.

.6 eggs, 2 slices burgens, 1/4 watermelon, handful strawberries.

.50g whey, 50g oats, 300ml full fat milk, tbls peanut butter.

Fcuking tasty foods today!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Very strong on the axle mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Very strong on the axle mate


Yeah actually felt good today for once, went down there yesterday, warm up with some cable flies and just felt drained and wasn't feeling it so went home lol made up for it today though!

9 weeks out now mate! How's your injuries?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah actually felt good today for once, went down there yesterday, warm up with some cable flies and just felt drained and wasn't feeling it so went home lol made up for it today though!
> 
> 9 weeks out now mate! How's your injuries?


My backs feeling good mate but my hand is still a bit of an issue, its still sore and uncomfortable having weight push through it and severly lacking in grip strength. Every once in a while theres a pop or crack in the middle of my hands which is excruciating at the time.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> My backs feeling good mate but my hand is still a bit of an issue, its still sore and uncomfortable having weight push through it and severly lacking in grip strength. Every once in a while theres a pop or crack in the middle of my hands which is excruciating at the time.


Fcuking hell mate don't sound good, you sure the comps a good idea? Grip is quite an important factor in this sort of training lol at least your backs better though! Just take it easy mate.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuking hell mate don't sound good, you sure the comps a good idea? Grip is quite an important factor in this sort of training lol at least your backs better though! Just take it easy mate.


Lol yeah ill be fine it will give the other competitors a slight chance of beating me, only slight mind lol.

Plus it will push me on to get ready for it.

How about you are you feeling ready ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol yeah ill be fine it will give the other competitors a slight chance of beating me, only slight mind lol.
> 
> Plus it will push me on to get ready for it.
> 
> How about you are you feeling ready ?


Haha that's very thoughtful of you mate!

Yeah I think so! Should be a laugh! Still worried about the lorry pull lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Haha that's very thoughtful of you mate!
> 
> Yeah I think so! Should be a laugh! Still worried about the lorry pull lol


You will be fine mate keep hammering your legs and do some arm work


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bit píssed off, just remembered the axel bar is 15kg not 20kg!! So working set was 85kg for 5, gutted.

On the other hand I fcuking love @MuscleFood burgers! Good job I ordered 48 of them they're going down fast!

Also got a heavy session tonight, 200kg axel deads max reps in 60 seconds, 100kg farmers walks, front squats hoping for 100kg x10 nice and deep, then loads of high rep leg supersets to finish me off! Bit scared lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Bit píssed off, just remembered the axel bar is 15kg not 20kg!! So working set was 85kg for 5, gutted.
> 
> On the other hand I fcuking love @MuscleFood burgers! Good job I ordered 48 of them they're going down fast!
> 
> Also got a heavy session tonight, 200kg axel deads max reps in 60 seconds, 100kg farmers walks, front squats hoping for 100kg x10 nice and deep, then loads of high rep leg supersets to finish me off! Bit scared lol


That sounds brutal lol

Im not in the gym this week my very generous 2 year old has passed on his bug and now im dying with it, i cant keep nothing down which i suppose will help the weight loss but seriously kill my strength off lol.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Bit píssed off, just remembered the axel bar is 15kg not 20kg!! So working set was 85kg for 5, gutted.
> 
> On the other hand I fcuking love @MuscleFood burgers! Good job I ordered 48 of them they're going down fast!
> 
> Also got a heavy session tonight, 200kg axel deads max reps in 60 seconds, 100kg farmers walks, front squats hoping for 100kg x10 nice and deep, then loads of high rep leg supersets to finish me off! Bit scared lol


Wow.. 48 burgers! EPIC - Glad that you enjoy though


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BACK

AXEL DEADLIFT

Warm up sets bla bla bla

200kg x4 lol grip went! Axel is so fcuking fat haha found some straps then-

200kg x15 in about 40 seconds, fcuking easy, will hit the 20s zone on comp day I know I will.

FARMERS WALKS 20 metres drop and turn 20metres back.

53kg x40 metres

73kg x40 metres

83kg x40 metres

93kg x40 metres

103kg x20 metres, was dead lol

V HANDLE PULL-UPS

12/11/8

SORTED!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Video of 103kg farmers for 20 metres

103kg farmers walk 20 metres - YouTube


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Video of 103kg farmers for 20 metres
> 
> 103kg farmers walk 20 metres - YouTube


Strong run mate, did you get the squats in ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Strong run mate, did you get the squats in ?


Cheers mate it wasn't bad, need to be a lot faster, 8 weeks to go so plenty of time I hope!

Nah mate my shìt cardio got the better of me after all them farmers lol the 200 axel deadlift set was quite intense aswell, will squat on Sunday!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

About to eat this...










And some beautiful sweet potato mash!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

CHEST...

INCLINE DB PRESS slow negs

15kg x10

25kg x10

30kg x10

35kg x10

40kg x7

FLAT BARBELL PRESS no lockout but squeezing the chest.

60kg x12

70kg x10

70kg x8

CABLE FLIES big contraction each rep.

3x15

DIPS nice and slow

4x10

Some cable tricep superset work for a pump!

SEATED CALVE RAISE superset STANDING BODYWEIGHT

5x20/20

Sorted!

Haven't dedicated a single session to chest alone in ages! Felt good!

Very happy with my condition at the moment too, you wouldn't think I'm packing 4000-5000kcals away each day lol obliques and abs still very prominent, looking good if I say so myself haha


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like a great session buddy. :thumbup1:

Maybe You could pre-exhaust your chest by moving the cable flyes to the first exercise. It's kicked started a growth spurt of my chest over the last month.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

nice one mate. slow negs on the incline dbs..... think I'll use that when I can't be ****d to lift a decent weight...

nah seriously good work


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Looks like a great session buddy. :thumbup1:
> 
> Maybe You could pre-exhaust your chest by moving the cable flyes to the first exercise. It's kicked started a growth spurt of my chest over the last month.


That was my thinking about doing them before the dips! Wanted to get used to incline db pressing again, hence the slow negatives, wanted to keep it really controlled and feel pecs moving the weight, will Deffo start adding it in again at the beginning though after the comp!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> That was my thinking about doing them before the dips! Wanted to get used to incline db pressing again, hence the slow negatives, wanted to keep it really controlled and feel pecs moving the weight, will Deffo start adding it in again at the beginning though after the comp!


I really love doing inline cable flyes. Together with a really hard 2 sec squeeze at the top chest pump is enormous.

Which show are you doing bud?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> nice one mate. slow negs on the incline dbs..... think I'll use that when I can't be ****d to lift a decent weight...
> 
> nah seriously good work


Haha its a killer mate! Especially if you rarely do it!



musclemate said:


> I really love doing inline cable flyes. Together with a really hard 2 sec squeeze at the top chest pump is enormous.
> 
> Which show are you doing bud?


Of all my years in the gym I've never ever tried it! But I'm going to next time! Good shout!

Not a bodybuilding show I'm entering Suffolks Strongest man in July, should be a laugh!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

When and where is it in July mate?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TONIGHTS SESSION WENT LIKE...

AXEL CLEAN AND PRESS each rep from the floor

40kg x5

60kg x5

80kg x3

90kg x5 just can't seem to grind a 6th rep out, every week, just get so gassed! Even cut my warmups down aswell!

STRICT AXEL PRESS rest on chest at bottom of each rep

60kg x10

60kg x8

BB FRONT SQUAT

60kg x10

100kg x10 beautiful set

140kg x5

PAUSED BB BACK SQUAT

100kg x10

100kg x10 disgusting set, really punished myself with the pauses.

SORTED!

Not a bad session considering how tired I was plus pip in right delt lol

Happy with strength when cleaning the axel up now, finding pressing a lot easier too, just can't get seem to get more than 5 reps with 90kg! Gonna do 2 warm up sets next time and just go all out.

Also Gonna text my front squat 1RM next week aswell, I'm intrigued to see what I can get before i crumple lol I reckon 165-175kg is possible, we'll see. Felt like a piston when squatting today, form was spot on.

Now about to destroy a dominoes!



SamG said:


> When and where is it in July mate?


Suffolks strongest man mate, in Sudbury, July! Should be fun! Top 6 go into the East of England's strongest man so aiming for that!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Ah I was looking online but couldn't see any info for this year.... Will try to get down as only down the road.

May be being blind, what date in July?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MEDLEY RUNS AND DEADS.

First was running these 20metres as quick as I could one after the other...










95kg sandbag, 85kg farmers each hand, 80kg keg.

3 runs, was disgusting, hated it, my cardio is shìt, but felt good after lol on last run I had zero energy or gas left to even pick the keg up lol got a video will upload it later!

DEADLIFTS no straps

Warmups

200kg x12

200kg x12

200kg x8 major back pumps.

CLOSE V HANDLE PULL-UPS

10/10/7

UNDERHAND BB ROWS

100kg x15

100kg x12

100kg x10

COMPLETELY FCUKED!!

Great session, didn't eat as much today which was annoying and I felt it in the gym, needed a lot more carbs for tonight's session. Surprised how well it went after an 11 hour working day in the sun, have been soaked in sweat all day! Tren don't help lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> MEDLEY RUNS AND DEADS.
> 
> First was running these 20metres as quick as I could one after the other...
> 
> ...


yea sort out your cardio a bit mate. remember when I was very fat but after two weeks hiit cardio every day sorted it.

btw not doing that **** again


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Video of medley runs tonight-

95kg sandbag, 85kg farmers, 80kg keg, 20 metre runs - YouTube

95kg sandbag, 85kg farmers each hand, 80kg keg, 20 metres runs. Killer.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RANDOM ASSISTANCE WORK

V bar pull-ups 2x12

Wide grip pull-ups 2x10

Close grip bench, slow negative, big drive up, bar was almost leaving my hands each rep, killer towards the end had to really focus.

60kg x15

70kg x15

80kg x12

90kg x9

Rope Pushdowns superset overhead rope extensions superset db overhead extensions.

3 sets, increase weight each set.

Facepulls 4x20 increase weight each set

Hanging leg raises superset weighted Russian twists 3 sets of 20-15 reps

Hammer curls 20kg 3x12

Seated Calf raises superset standing raises 4x20

Then more pull-ups lol about 50 reps in total different variations.

Sorted!

Good session, very intense and soaked in sweat.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

How's the gear treating you?

Feeling better than you was I take it?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> How's the gear treating you?
> 
> Feeling better than you was I take it?


The gears treating me very well mate! Hormones have adjusted and feeling very good and strong! Eating 4-5000kcals a day and getting fcuking leaner haha have a visible solid 8 pack when pumped I'll get some photos tonight lol it's crazy! Only downside is the pip is horrendous still, currently struggling to walk on right leg lmao


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> The gears treating me very well mate! Hormones have adjusted and feeling very good and strong! Eating 4-5000kcals a day and getting fcuking leaner haha have a visible solid 8 pack when pumped I'll get some photos tonight lol it's crazy! Only downside is the pip is horrendous still, currently struggling to walk on right leg lmao


Fvck it, am sorry I asked now lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I beg everyone to stay away from Neuro Pharma mass400 this stuff has crippled me! Evil nasty shìt, gutted I still got 12ml left over lol what a waste


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> I beg everyone to stay away from Neuro Pharma mass400 this stuff has crippled me! Evil nasty shìt, gutted I still got 12ml left over lol what a waste


Glad i just found this thread i was looking at getting some of that.... is the rest of the is the rest of ther NP stuff good to go? or any other labs got something similar thats not going to kill me off? haha


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I beg everyone to stay away from Neuro Pharma mass400 this stuff has crippled me! Evil nasty shìt, gutted I still got 12ml left over lol what a waste


That's strange, my mate has done it for the last 12/13wks and not had any pip whatsoever?!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> That's strange, my mate has done it for the last 12/13wks and not had any pip whatsoever?!


Well he's a lucky cnut then because both my vials were pure evil!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

First time I've been able to squat/deadlift/use my legs lol in about 2-3 weeks, was fcuking awesome!

RACKPULLS from mid shin, no straps.

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x5

180kg x5

220kg x5

260kg x5 

200kg x12

PAUSED FRONT SQUAT super duper deep.

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x6

120kg x6

100kg x10 filthy set, quads on fire.

LEG PRESS

200kg x20

200kg x20 rest paused from 12, decided to lower weight to get a better feel for it instead of just shifting weight.

150kg x20

150kg x20

V BAR PULL-UPS x12

WIDE GRIP PULL-UPS x12 full stretch at bottom

UNDERHAND PULL-UPS x12

SORTED!

Really enjoyed the session, felt powerful on the rack pulls, showed them no mercy.

Front squats were excellent, the pause at the bottom were pretty brutal especially the last set, struggle just keeping my elbows high towards the end lol

Diet still same although alot lower on kcals lately as haven't been training much and appetite goes to junk mode lol still getting at least 3 good meals in mainly steak chicken and eggs.

Switching labs to IP and Phenom pharmacy, new labs I've never heard of before but 8+ people in my gym are using with great success and all saying its PIP free which is exactly what I need after filthy NP lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PUSH DAY

STRICT MILLI PRESS

60kg x10

70kg x10

80kg x6 +4 push press

90kg x1 hold at top for 10 seconds

100kg x1 hold at top for 10 seconds, surprised I strict pressed it to be honest.

60kg x6 then hit my fcuking chin on the way up!

60kg x12

60kg x9 x3 push press

BODYWEIGHT DIPS

15/15/15/15/12/12/14

CLOSE GRIP BENCH slow negatives, pause, aggressive powerful drive up.

60kg x12,

80kg x10

80kg x8

60kg x10

VIKING PRESS

80kg x8

80kg x6

40kg x12

40kg x10 tri's are ruined lol

HANGING LEG RAISES

12/12/12/12

HAMMER CURLS

15kg x6

22.5kg x12

27.5kg x10

25kg x10

12.5kg x16

Super duper. 6 weeks till comp. Need to eat more. That is all.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haven't been keeping up with updates but I'm still training hard and eating gooood!!

Just got back from the gym, nothing else but pulling cars up a bloody hill in the sun lol was a killer, whole body is fcuked now!

Also added an intra shake for extra kcals/recovery and seems to be working, consists of 20g peptopro, 50g Karbolyn, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine, then a post workout shake of 50g oats, 100g dextrose, 70g whey, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine, should help!

5 more weeks till my comp and looking forward to it!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Trying this new lab Phenom Pharmacy, heard good reviews so far so fingers crossed.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Haven't been keeping up with updates but I'm still training hard and eating gooood!!
> 
> Just got back from the gym, nothing else but pulling cars up a bloody hill in the sun lol was a killer, whole body is fcuked now!
> 
> ...


Can't beat pulling cars up hill mate lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Trying this new lab Phenom Pharmacy, heard good reviews so far so fingers crossed.


Tren a is only 50mg per ml?!?! Fvck that lol!

Let us know how you get on with it though mate!

Edit: my bad, just realised its tri tren lol. As you were fella!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Trying this new lab Phenom Pharmacy, heard good reviews so far so fingers crossed.


That's not a new lab mate. Used Phenom Pharm for my first ever injectable cycle. Nov 2011 

Was great stuff!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Can't beat pulling cars up hill mate lol


It was brutal man, whole body was screaming! Sam almost blacked out and ryan threw up on the way home lol John and dave carried on with some farmers haha true Vikings.



Sharpy76 said:


> Tren a is only 50mg per ml?!?! Fvck that lol!
> 
> Let us know how you get on with it though mate!
> 
> Edit: my bad, just realised its tri tren lol. As you were fella!


Haha yeah 150mg total mate, Gonna have to jab it twice a week minimum I think, just whacked 1ml of each into my left delt and its painless, like I haven't even jabbed! Complete opposite to last lot lol



TELBOR said:


> That's not a new lab mate. Used Phenom Pharm for my first ever injectable cycle. Nov 2011
> 
> Was great stuff!


I meant it was new for me lol that's good to hear mate I'm looking forward to it kicking in! Just done 1st shot and was so smooth.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I meant it was new for me lol that's good to hear mate I'm looking forward to it kicking in! Just done 1st shot and was so smooth.


Oh lol

I can't recall any pip at all, if I could get it again I would. Thought they had stopped making it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PULL DAY

DEADLIFTS no straps

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x3

180kg x3

220kg x1

260kg x1

280kg x fail. So pìssed off. Got it to my knees and that was it. Few things that went wrong - main thing for me was people crowded round the deadlift platform, I like it to be empty so I can focus more, really fcuked me off lol / didn't pull fast enough, didn't get hips low enough as i pulled past knee, ah well next week hopefully! Cracked on and pulled

220kg x8

180kg x12

YATES ROW

60kg x15

100kg x12

140kg x8

80kg x15

UNDERHAND BB ROW 60kg x20

20 wide grip pull-ups then a Few more variations of rows, pretty boring to be honest lol pìssed off with that 280. Time to smoke and eat.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

still some strong stuff there dude. think its just a case of getting the body used to it all again after recent setbacks. excellent work... 300 will come


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PUSH + some events

AXEL CLEAN AND PRESS each rep from the floor.

40kg 2x10

60kg x10

80kg x5

80kg x5

80kg x5

80kg x5

60kg x10

AXEL STRICT PRESS pausing on chest at bottom of each rep.

60kg x15

60kg x11

20 metre CARRY MEDLEY new kegs arrived, filled with water, bloody hard to carry!!!

70kg keg run back and grab-

100kg keg run back and grab-

100kg railway sleeper.

Completely ruined, that 100kg is fcuking awkward, was so slow with it!

100kg railway sleeper 30 metre sprints x4

Got a video of one of these runs, good fun! Really enjoyed it.

WIDEGRIP PULL-UPS x12 dead hand for 1 second then explosive pull up, almost taking off the bar lol

V HANDLE CLOSE GRIP PULL-UPS x13

DEADED!!! Beasty session, completely drenched in sweat.

4 weekends till the comp!

DIET TODAY-

.120g oats in full fat milk, chopped strawberries and blueberries(80g of each), 50g whey.

.2 musclefood steak burgers, 3 scrambled eggs, 4 slices burgens toast, banana.

.250g minced beef, 300g White potato, 200g sweet potato, packet of prawn cocktail crisps yeah boy.

.100g honeynut Cheerios, 2 slices burgens toast with peanut butter.

.INTRA shake- 60g Karbolyn, 20g peptopro, 3g creatine, 10g glutamine.

.PWO shake- 60g whey, 120g dextrose, 30 oats, 6g creatine, 10g glutamine.

.250g chicken, packet uncle bens egg fried rice, 200g sweet potato, butter, loads of cheese.

.500ml semi skimmed milk, 75g oats, 50g whey, 3 fat tablespoons peanut butter, banana.

Appetite has been amazing lately, getting quite a lot of food in and snacking a lot on shít inbetween. Not sure how many kcals but looks a lot once I write it down lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Video of 3rd run of 100kg railway sleeper 30 metre run-

100kg railway sleeper 30 metre run - YouTube


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good to see you are still cracking on with this mate. How are you feeling? Any physique changes? I notice that cals are high, how high?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Good to see you are still cracking on with this mate. How are you feeling? Any physique changes? I notice that cals are high, how high?


Feeling pretty good at the moment, excited for the comp should be a laugh. Physique change wise my whole back has thickened up noticeably, arms shoulders and legs have grown nicely, chest is still shìt but I don't really pay it that much attention to be honest lol

They're not crazy high at moment and it's mostly clean food so I'd guess roughly 4000+kcals a day give or take a few hundred.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Video of 3rd run of 100kg railway sleeper 30 metre run-
> 
> 100kg railway sleeper 30 metre run - YouTube


Nice and fast mate, good work


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Feeling pretty good at the moment, excited for the comp should be a laugh. Physique change wise my whole back has thickened up noticeably, arms shoulders and legs have grown nicely, chest is still shìt but I don't really pay it that much attention to be honest lol
> 
> They're not crazy high at moment and it's mostly clean food so I'd guess roughly 4000+kcals a day give or take a few hundred.


haha definitely pushing into 5000 cals I'd say mate, I'm on just over 4000 and don't eat the much lol

Some eating in that lot!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Nice and fast mate, good work


Just need to get it on my shoulders quicker, will work on technique, you down on Sunday? Deadlift, car pull, keg carrys and farmers apparently!



Galaxy said:


> haha definitely pushing into 5000 cals I'd say mate, I'm on just over 4000 and don't eat the much lol
> 
> Some eating in that lot!!


Ah mate some days it's 6000+ when I go out to eat lol had a full rack of bbq ribs, half a chicken, fat old sirloin steak and 4 servings of sweet potato fries the other night lol and a mcfluffy on the way home too!lmao


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Just need to get it on my shoulders quicker, will work on technique, you down on Sunday? Deadlift, car pull, keg carrys and farmers apparently!
> 
> Ah mate some days it's 6000+ when I go out to eat lol had a full rack of bbq ribs, half a chicken, fat old sirloin steak and 4 servings of sweet potato fries the other night lol and a mcfluffy on the way home too!lmao


No mate I doubt I'll be down for a while I need to go back to physio iv re-injured my bicep and shoulder I can't press over head or flat I can barely manage a dumbell flye with 5kg lol. Same injury from last year it put me out for 8 months last time.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

2 EVENTS TRAINING

100kg Farmers each hand 20 metres, drop, bring 70kg water keg back, timed.

First run 20 seconds

2nd run 19 seconds

3rd run 17 seconds but I didn't place keg down properly lol was literally running full pelt and had to drop it before I crashed into the fence haha

Really happy with farmers today though, got some good tips and they have really improved. When I first tried them back in December I couldn't carry 100kg in each hand more than 10 meters lmao so massive improvements. 4 more weeks till comp so wanna get it down to 16/17 seconds.

90kg axel clean and press, max reps in 75 seconds,

Few warm up sets then-

Just about managed 5

Failed first rep as I didn't lock out and wait for the call, was too busy thinking about the next rep lol

Can't believe how fcuking hard that was, definitely my weakest lift, need to work on conditioning more as that really is taxing.

Then finished off with 2 sets of 12 toes to hands leg raises, very controlled and very hard, slow and shaky, should do some damage lol

Diets still the same really, fcuking tasty lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

2 EVENTS TRAINING AGAIN...

200kg AXEL DEADLIFT 75 SECONDS

Few warm up sets then-

200kg x fùcking 16!!!! PB!  SMASHED IT!

15 was my goal as my previous PB was 13, got to 15 with 10 seconds left and just managed to grind the last one out. So happy.

100kg WATER LEG LOAD ONTO 4ft PLATFORM

4 reps in total.

This thing is bloody awkward and feels more than 100kg, took a lot of core strength to bring it up from it sitting on my lap, was a killer. Pleased I got it up though as that was the only part of the event I was worried about.

Good tings!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

nice one dude and in this heat too


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> nice one dude and in this heat too


Ah mate it was a killer, so happy with it though, if I pull that on the day I'll be laughing lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Standard morning gains! Bumped the oats up to 150g now, getting filling lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bit annoyed this morning with the rain as wanted to do car pulls and farmers but no luck. The session was all over the place today, very random, went like-

ATLAS STONES to 5ft platform

85kg x5 someone's tackied all the fcuking stones up, so painful on the arms as it rips the hair and skin off! Evil stuff and it's ruined my shorts aswell now!

105kg x5, too painful, fcuked it off. Cùnts.

FRONT SQUAT just jumped in between my mates sets for a few.

100kg x5, pause at bottom.

100kg x5

160kg x1 PB  dunno why I done this to be honest but felt good, almost got stuck halfway up but still done it! Was very deep.

VIKING PRESS slow reps

40kg x12

60kg x12

80kg x10

100kg x7

DB REAR FLIES superset MACHINE REAR DELT ROWS superset DB REAR FLIES

7.5kg dbs x20/ 40kg rows x12 10kg dbs x12

Run through twice

DIPS superset WIDEGRIP PULL-UPS 2 sets

20/12

6 sets hammer curls upto 30kg x10

6 sets rope Pushdowns 12-20 rep range

3 sets EZ curls 10-20kg x15

3 sets Underhand pushdowns 20 reps each

2 sets 20 cable curls

All back to back I was sweating all over the shop lol never train arms that hard so it was nice to have the time and energy to smash them for a bit, very slow controlled reps with big squeezes.

DIET TODAY-

.2 bananas, 100g oats, chopped strawberries, 2 slices burgens with loads of jam, 3 scoops whey.

.Intra shake- 100g Karbolyn, 20g peptopro, 6g creatine.

.PWO shake- 40g oats, 80g dextrose, 3 scoops whey, 3g creatine.

.6 eggs, 150g braised steak, 2 donuts, 3 big cookies, 2 Muller rice pots, half bag haribo lol fcuked the sweet potato and bread off as got home and Mrs had bought a ton of goodies back so they're my carbs for now lol had about 600g carbs today I think, over 300g just pre intra and pwo so I'm on the right track lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Bit annoyed this morning with the rain as wanted to do car pulls and farmers but no luck. The session was all over the place today, very random, went like-
> 
> ATLAS STONES to 5ft platform
> 
> ...


Still a good session mate considering and you got to love that nice smooth feeling that tackied stones leave behind when they rip all the hair our of your arms lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

The only real update is I finally pulled over 3x bodyweight deadlift! 280kg at 91kg, no straps, went up so smooth and easy, had 290 in me I think, felt fcuking good and even better as I failed it 2 weeks ago so things are on the right path! So close to the magical 300kg!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> The only real update is I finally pulled over 3x bodyweight deadlift! 280kg at 91kg, no straps, went up so smooth and easy, had 290 in me I think, felt fcuking good and even better as I failed it 2 weeks ago so things are on the right path! So close to the magical 300kg!
> 
> View attachment 112550


nice one mate. is deadlift your middle name? 'ave it!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> nice one mate. is deadlift your middle name? 'ave it!


haha getting there mate, won't be satisfied till I've pulled 7 plates a side lol and then the goal will be bloody 340kg 8 plates a side!! Sounds unrealistic in a way but I remember thinking 200kg was impossible! Then I hit that and thought no way 250 lol then surpassed that, hit the 275 now almost at 300! Will take a few years but I will pull 340kg one day. 100%.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> haha getting there mate, won't be satisfied till I've pulled 7 plates a side lol and then the goal will be bloody 340kg 8 plates a side!! Sounds unrealistic in a way but I remember thinking 200kg was impossible! Then I hit that and thought no way 250 lol then surpassed that, hit the 275 now almost at 300! Will take a few years but I will pull 340kg one day. 100%.


you've definitely got a natural knack for it mate. I certainly wouldn't be surprised to see ya do the 340 B)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> you've definitely got a natural knack for it mate. I certainly wouldn't be surprised to see ya do the 340 B)


Don't insult me lol when I started I couldn't pick 40kg up off the ground(seriously), was 9 stone dripping wet and skinny as fcuk lol I've had to work hard at deads to get them where they are! Hasn't come easy!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Don't insult me lol when I started I couldn't pick 40kg up off the ground(seriously), was 9 stone dripping wet and skinny as fcuk lol I've had to work hard at deads to get them where they are! Hasn't come easy!


Yea you've done well mate. Good decision to move into strongman tooB)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Todays session...

OVERHEAD AXEL PRESS, each rep paused and rested on chest.

40kg x15

60kg x5

80kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x5

60kg x12

60kg x10

Gym was empty so Then setup 5 different row machines and done 2 rounds of giant sets with 15 reps each machine, slow controlled with a big squeeze, took ages was soaked in sweat and back was pumped to fúck, felt really good.

Then some hammers, EZ cables and barbell curls then home!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Todays session...
> 
> OVERHEAD AXEL PRESS, each rep paused and rested on chest.
> 
> ...


looks like training is going well mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FARMERS

63kg 2x25 metres

113kg each hand 2x25 metres

Very slow today, didn't feel as easy as the other week for some reason, right knee buckled twice had to drop it halfway on second run, very disappointed.

CAR PULL

3x 25 metre sprints.

These made up for the farmers today, felt powerful and a lot easier than last time, was hitting around the 14-15 second mark, not as quick as the big boys who were doing it with me(12-13 seconds) but was still happy with it.

Thats all for today. Pìssed with the farmers but ah well, all depends what I'm like on the day! I'm sure adrenaline will get me through!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> FARMERS
> 
> 63kg 2x25 metres
> 
> ...


good attitude mate. not long now. sure the atmosphere on the day will get you through B)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

My competition on Sunday! Training has been going really well upto now, getting some fast times on the loading medleys and farmers plus my car pull has gotten a lot stronger. Had this last week off training to rest for the comp, going down tonigjt to go through the events at a super light weight to keep muscles awake lol just hope I perform at 100% on the day! Excited!

Gear at moment is 700mg test and 300mg tren e, been loading 30mg halotestin for last few days and uptill Sunday for some extra help 

Gonna smash the granny out of it!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> My competition on Sunday! Training has been going really well upto now, getting some fast times on the loading medleys and farmers plus my car pull has gotten a lot stronger. Had this last week off training to rest for the comp, going down tonigjt to go through the events at a super light weight to keep muscles awake lol just hope I perform at 100% on the day! Excited!
> 
> Gear at moment is 700mg test and 300mg tren e, been loading 30mg halotestin for last few days and uptill Sunday for some extra help
> 
> ...


yay. smash it dude! B)


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> My competition on Sunday! Training has been going really well upto now, getting some fast times on the loading medleys and farmers plus my car pull has gotten a lot stronger. Had this last week off training to rest for the comp, going down tonigjt to go through the events at a super light weight to keep muscles awake lol just hope I perform at 100% on the day! Excited!
> 
> Gear at moment is 700mg test and 300mg tren e, been loading 30mg halotestin for last few days and uptill Sunday for some extra help
> 
> Gonna smash the granny out of it!!


Good luck mate!!!

Try and upload some pics/vids from the day if you can


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> My competition on Sunday! Training has been going really well upto now, getting some fast times on the loading medleys and farmers plus my car pull has gotten a lot stronger. Had this last week off training to rest for the comp, going down tonigjt to go through the events at a super light weight to keep muscles awake lol just hope I perform at 100% on the day! Excited!
> 
> Gear at moment is 700mg test and 300mg tren e, been loading 30mg halotestin for last few days and uptill Sunday for some extra help
> 
> Gonna smash the granny out of it!!


what halo you using mate?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Good luck buddy !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck mate!!!
> 
> Try and upload some pics/vids from the day if you can


yeah I'll vids of every event mate!



A1243R said:


> what halo you using mate?


Prochem mate, 2012-2015 batch.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck mate, enjoy the halo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck mate, enjoy the halo


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Good luck mate, enjoy the halo


Cheers mate! And everyone else for the support!

had to have 2 days off the halo lol made me sick and appetite just went lol started again today at a 20mg dose, dunno if it will do anything now but oh well lol I never learn when it comes to orals!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

> Cheers mate! And everyone else for the support!
> 
> had to have 2 days off the halo lol made me sick and appetite just went lol started again today at a 20mg dose, dunno if it will do anything now but oh well lol I never learn when it comes to orals!


Good luck mate.

Halo should have an effect even taken just pre comp


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Cheers mate! And everyone else for the support!
> 
> had to have 2 days off the halo lol made me sick and appetite just went lol started again today at a 20mg dose, dunno if it will do anything now but oh well lol I never learn when it comes to orals!


Pop 100mg pre comp


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Good luck mate. Halo should have an effect even taken just pre comp


Oh really? That's good news then! Thanks!



TELBOR said:


> Pop 100mg pre comp


is that a joke? Lol cos I'll do it! Haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> My competition on Sunday! Training has been going really well upto now, getting some fast times on the loading medleys and farmers plus my car pull has gotten a lot stronger. Had this last week off training to rest for the comp, going down tonigjt to go through the events at a super light weight to keep muscles awake lol just hope I perform at 100% on the day! Excited!
> 
> Gear at moment is 700mg test and 300mg tren e, been loading 30mg halotestin for last few days and uptill Sunday for some extra help
> 
> ...


Best of luck for Sunday Mr Hill.

Looking forward to seeing the vids :cool2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Oh really? That's good news then! Thanks!
> 
> is that a joke? Lol cos I'll do it! Haha


Lol no it wasn't a joke


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Lol no it wasn't a joke


Fúck that mate lol did these make you snappy or short tempered at all? I'm only using 20mg and sort of switch to an even bigger cúnt than I already am so easily? I did take a double dose of tren last Sunday though so that probs doesn't help lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Fúck that mate lol did these make you snappy or short tempered at all? I'm only using 20mg and sort of switch to an even bigger cúnt than I already am so easily? I did take a double dose of tren last Sunday though so that probs doesn't help lol


I've tried them twice pre workout..... Chased an Indian guy in his car for miles lol Made me aggressive as Fùck, got some PB's though  Double Tren, triple it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I ONLY WENT AND WON SUFFOLKS STRONGEST MAN 2015 NOVICE CLASS!

Picture below of me with my team who also got 1st and 3rd in the intermediate class, smashed it. Everyone especially Terry dwarfing me haha, competed against 20 other guys, many experienced with strongman titles under there belt. Slayed them all haha it was a brilliant day despite the bloody rain! Soaked and wet all day, ah well lol

5tonne truck pull x25metres - 4th place

90kg Axle clean and press 60 secs - 7 reps, 2nd place

100kg each hand farmers x25 metres- 1st

Loading medley - 5th

200kg axle deadlift 60 seconds - fcuking 18 reps!! PB! Of course... 1st

Beat the guy who came 2nd by 1 point, was very close! Great day though I loved it!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice one mate! Sounds like you well and truly smashed it!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I ONLY WENT AND WON SUFFOLKS STRONGEST MAN 2015 NOVICE CLASS!
> 
> Picture below of me with my team who also got 1st and 3rd in the intermediate class, smashed it. Everyone especially Terry dwarfing me haha, competed against 20 other guys, many experienced with strongman titles under there belt. Slayed them all haha it was a brilliant day despite the bloody rain! Soaked and wet all day, ah well lol
> 
> ...


Lol I knew you'd be posting this ya cnut! Sorry......Mr Hill 

18 reps in 60 seconds :scared:

Really well done you animal :clap:

You deserve it mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazing mate!! Well done.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I ONLY WENT AND WON SUFFOLKS STRONGEST MAN 2015 NOVICE CLASS!
> 
> Picture below of me with my team who also got 1st and 3rd in the intermediate class, smashed it. Everyone especially Terry dwarfing me haha, competed against 20 other guys, many experienced with strongman titles under there belt. Slayed them all haha it was a brilliant day despite the bloody rain! Soaked and wet all day, ah well lol
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!

Huge congrats mate, you must be buzzing!!!!!

Well done sir


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

You looked a natural out there mate! All good reps and lifts I mean! 1st of 20 too. East of England next....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Still training fcuking hard don't worry lads, pulled a 290kg deadlift last night with no straps at 90kg.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Still training fcuking hard don't worry lads, pulled a 290kg deadlift last night with no straps at 90kg.
> 
> View attachment 113617
> 
> ...


Is that hat all mate :whistling:

Where you been lol??


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Still training fcuking hard don't worry lads, pulled a 290kg deadlift last night with no straps at 90kg.
> 
> View attachment 113617
> 
> ...


that's some impressive $hit right there dude.....

Great work...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Some event training today-

LOG PRESS(floor to overhead each rep)

67kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x4

90kg x5

Very happy with these as I failed the 3rd rep with 90kg last week, so to get 14 reps this week I'm over the moon.

FARMERS WALKS(20 metres, drop turn, 20 metres back)

63kg each hand 40 metres

113kg each hand 40 metres, grip failed 10 metres from the finish line on way back.

113kg each hand 40 metres, dropped 5 metres before finish line on way up, had to rest for 3 seconds before making it all the way back.

First time using this weight, was happy with my speed though which is the main thing.

SINGLE ARM DUMBBELL OVERHEAD PRESS

30kg x5

40kg x5

50kg x3  PB!

40kg x8 last rep I failed and dropped it on my ear lol fcuking hurt like crazy!

Deaded. Great session, weighed in at bang on 90kg aswell and pretty lean. Strength to weight ratio is crazy at the moment I'm loving it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Some event training today-
> 
> LOG PRESS(floor to overhead each rep)
> 
> ...


strong cnutB)

great to see its still going well mate. i should make Newmarket!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> strong cnutB)
> 
> great to see its still going well mate. i should make Newmarket!


Ah mate I'm Gonna pull out of it, the weights are silly light and will be a breeze, would do the U105s but 3 weeks before the East of Englands isn't the best idea, Gonna focus on that for now then compete again next year. Need another stone or 2 before I move up to inters.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Ah mate I'm Gonna pull out of it, the weights are silly light and will be a breeze, would do the U105s but 3 weeks before the East of Englands isn't the best idea, Gonna focus on that for now then compete again next year. Need another stone or 2 before I move up to inters.


actually I was thinking that they were light.... for you!

yea get some more mass on but remain agile. gave you a head start on stuff like the farmers


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Mate just caught up with this journal!!

You are a fooking beast lol!!!!!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Light accessory work-

Seated DB delt press

12.5kg and felt a twinge at top at 6th rep, quite painful so skipped it.

Flat bb bench, 3 second pause at bottom of each rep.

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg 7 sets of 3. Explosive drive on way up. Felt comfortable. Only had 6 sets planned but thought fcuk it one more lol

Front squats, 3 second pause at bottom of each rep.

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x5, 3 second pause felt like forever on last 2 reps lol

140kg x3, had to dump 4th rep, got stuck halfway up after the pause, was brutal,

140kg x3, last rep was about a 1 second pause, bit annoyed but I know I wouldnt have got the rep if I waited longer.

100kg x10 1 second pause at bottom of each rep.

Strict Close grip Viking press

40kg x12

60kg x10

60kg x10

60kg x8

60kg x8

Paused Bodyweight dips

15/15/12/10

Drenched in sweat, great session, got given a bag of BSN true mass 1200, mega tasty! 1200+kcals with 200+g carbs in each shake, zero bloat aswell, quite impressed to be fair.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Light accessory work-
> 
> Seated DB delt press
> 
> ...


I'm still struggling with front squats on 40kg! Think I've found where they go on my shoulders now.

Since the wright was so hideously light I made em paused. Nasty


----------

